# **The official April 2010 testing thread** **28 BFPs already** *5 special angels*



## goddess25

It wont be long until APRIL is officially here so I thought I would start an April 2010 testing thread.

Good Luck Ladies for your :bfp: and lots of:dust::dust: coming your way. 



1st
:witch:JLove84:hugs:
:witch:Maybenextimex:hugs:
mummy_blues
emilyandkai
louibee
:bfp:Calliebaby:bfp::happydance:



2nd
portablechick
:bfp:AmeliePoulain:bfp::happydance:
:witch:LuvMyBoys:hugs:
TTCnewbie


3rd
swanny
:witch:faerieprozac:hugs:
:witch:amethyst77:hugs:
Nanda0407
:bfp:StarryNight:bfp::happydance:


4th:flower:Happy Easter
Mystique26
BWilliams
:hugs:Nixilix:hugs::angel:
:witch:Kat_F:hugs:
:witch:ArticBaby:hugs:
:hugs:thelistkeeper:hugs::angel:


5th
:witch:Pelle:hugs:
bonjo808
:witch:Igabell:hugs:
:witch:RchlSmly:hugs:
:witch:soon2bwifey:hugs:
tryingfor#1


6th
:witch:mum of four:hugs:
alwayshope
:witch:angel_dust:hugs:
:witch:keyahopes:hugs:
:witch:Dahlia:hugs:
:hugs:mamaxm:hugs::angel:
:witch:hjh_1987:hugs:
:hugs:xLuciax:hugs::angel:
sma1558


7th
dlj2
Dalilah
:witch:doddy0402:hugs:
:witch:mommyB:hugs:
:witch:Portu:hugs:
Jappygirl76



8th
tryinfor2010
:bfp:Here's hoping:bfp::happydance:
:witch:Tanikit:hugs:
:bfp:Seb8:bfp::happydance:
wantingagirl
thisisme
NewlyHopeful
:bfp:Nessicle:bfp::happydance:
June_Sprite74
:witch:Doingit4us:hugs:


9th
nadira037
:witch:Leanne27:hugs:
:witch:rachael872211:hugs:
:witch:cheekyalana:hugs:
crystal443
:witch:mellllly:hugs:
:witch:kcw81:hugs:
:witch:Reds05:hugs:
annamumof2
:witch:le_annek:hugs:
Vegasmama
:bfp:Zoe87:bfp::happydance:



10th
Cyclura
:hugs:gingerwhinger:hugs::angel:
lildudesez
Klandagi
Luzelle
Jaymee Bee
:bfp:ARouge:bfp::happydance:
Snugggs
:witch:whitbit22:hugs:


11th
:bfp:happygolucky:bfp::happydance:
Butterball
Hilarychad
lime
:witch:Hannah:hugs:
trying 4 3rd
Sassy Sami
myluckyyear


12th
:witch:Vesta:hugs:
coco_bump
:witch:mumanddad:hugs:
cdejdemommy
angel777


13th
KandyKinz
:bfp:gailybaby:bfp::happydance:
:witch:Jaymee Bee:hugs:
:witch:Mistycat:hugs:


14th
:bfp:Vilranda:bfp::happydance:
tidyroom
:witch:Kita:hugs:


15th
tessa
:witch:sleepen:hugs:
GemmaG
:witch:molly85:hugs:
:witch:Dizzyd:hugs:


16th
dragondrums
:witch:goddess25:hugs:
:witch:soph77:hugs:
:witch:tryforbaby2:hugs:
new mummy2010
:witch:Twitch:hugs:


17th
:witch:XMissxZoieX:hugs:
:bfp:Kayla's mommy:bfp::happydance:
kitten


18th
:witch:bumble b:hugs:
:witch:Lucky D:hugs:
:witch:maaybe2010:hugs:
camocutie2006
:witch:stardust22:hugs:
:witch:kalysia:hugs:


19th
:witch:SquirrelGirl:hugs:
Marlarky
:witch:giggles:hugs:
:witch:lumpy:hugs:
:witch:dottiemad79:hugs:


20th
:bfp:xnmdl:bfp::happydance:
kazpeza
:witch:reedsgirl1138:hugs:
mrs g 09
:bfp:2016:bfp::happydance:
:bfp:SBB:bfp::happydance:


21st
:bfp:Flybee:bfp::happydance:
:witch:Ejay:hugs:
Liz5178
:witch:mmdaviney:hugs:
:bfp:naomicourt:bfp::happydance:


22nd - Earth Day:flow::flow:
:witch:Jaimie2Eyes:hugs:
:witch:buttercup3:hugs:
Firedancer41
MrsWilson
Hannah Graceee
johnoblueshoe
:witch:wanababy2love:hugs:
arches4roses


23rd
:witch:momtoboys1:hugs:
:witch:cheekybint:hugs:
:witch:BigPlans2010:hugs:
:witch:FsMummy:hugs:
Isi Buttercup
Jodie4805
:bfp:luckystarr:bfp::happydance:
Sumaspikey
:bfp:Samanthaxo:bfp::happydance:
:bfp:Sandie_Cali:bfp::happydance:


24th
:witch:honeybee28:hugs:
:bfp:Mrswez:bfp::happydance:
xGemxGemx
Lauren888
:bfp:Mystique26:bfp::happydance:
:witch:Ruskiegirl:hugs:


25th
emmys_james
:witch:Moorebetter:hugs:
Camilitary
Ley
:witch:pjfunnybunny:hugs:


26th
:witch:selina22:hugs:
:witch:Helly:hugs:
:witch:parkgirl:hugs:
Shey
moxie08
:bfp:maybenexttimex:bfp::happydance:


27th
Ozzieshunni
trying4no.1
JLove84
:witch:Tolian:hugs:
poppielia
:bfp:tilliepink:bfp::happydance:
:witch:nybison1978:hugs:


28th
:witch:FoxyLoxy28:hugs:
runnergrl
:witch:Loren:hugs:
:bfp:rocksy2185:bfp::happydance:
:bfp:Baronessgogo:bfp::happydance:
:witch:Baby Dreamer82:hugs:
:witch:sunshine 2010:hugs:
Jenren


29th
louloubabs
:bfp:sconstance:bfp::happydance:
Sahrene1978
skymommy08
:witch:Mrskcbrown:hugs:


30th 
NGRidley
:witch:caro103:hugs:
:witch:cookie dough:hugs:
mlyn26
:bfp:pinkneon:bfp::happydance:
​


WOOHOOO WE HAVE 184 APRIL TESTERS SO FAR.....
OK girlies lets make this a great month filled with lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp:s
Lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## Pelle

Excellent! I hope to test our little beanie around Easter, April 5th! :HUGS:


----------



## maaybe2010

I wona say put me down for the 9th. . . I'm still in with a chance this month though! :)

:dust: xx


----------



## Mystique26

Sign me up for Easter Sunday please. Thanks. Goodluck and :dust: to all.


----------



## BWilliams

I pray to God I get a BFP so I can suprise DH on Easter  And I hope all of you girls get your to!!!


----------



## dlj2

can you pop me down for 7th please- i have loads of PMA this month!


----------



## goddess25

Ok done to here ladies.. Good Luck!


----------



## Dalilah

hi there 
please put me down for the 7th April please 
thanks


----------



## portablechick

I reckon 2nd of April for me please

Thanku


----------



## goddess25

updated to here cheers


----------



## GossipGirly

put me down for 10th although af hasnt shown yet that is my estimate xx


----------



## dlj2

grrr just realise me and OH wont be together around ovulation day!!! hoping OPK gives me a positive a few days earlier.


----------



## cyclura

Can you put me down for the 10th please


----------



## Vesta

Could you add me to the 12th please?


----------



## goddess25

done


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Af got me today, so please add me to the 4th April xx
Baby dust to allllll....


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

can you please put me down for the 6th please


----------



## Swanny

3rd April for me please :)


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm on the 3rd :) Really hoping April will be my month, on the 1st my friend finds out the sex of her baby and on the 7th my OH's sisters will be finding out her babys sex, on the 23rd I have ANOTHER nephew being born and the week after there is ANOTHER nephew being born, so if I don't get a bfp in April my heart may shatter a little 

xx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, please can you add me for testing on the 7th? thanks and good luck girlies!!x


----------



## always hope

can you put me down for the 6th please :dust:


----------



## amethyst77

Fab- could you put me down for the 3rd please, before I go on hols :)

:dust: everyone


----------



## goddess25

done to here... Lots of sticky dust to you all.


----------



## happygolucky

Can you put me down for 11th april.Thanks:0)


----------



## coco_bump

Hi. can u pop me down for the 12th april plz xx


----------



## goddess25

ok done to here.


----------



## Butterball

Can you add me for April 11th please? AF got me yesterday:cry: it's been more than 1 yr TTC #1


----------



## Angel_dust

Could you put me down for the 6th please.x

x.Good luck and :dust: to everyone this month.x


----------



## nadira037

I'll go with the 9th


----------



## SquirrelGirl

April 19th, please. Let's just hope I don't need it!! Still have 10 days until I test for this month.


----------



## goddess25

Ok girls done to here...
Butterball I hope you get your BFP soon.
Squirrelgirl i am like you testing next Tues so I hope we both don't need our names here. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## KandyKinz

Please add me to April 13th. AF showed her face this evening! Onto C3 now. Guess it's time to start charting.

Here's hoping this thread results in a whole lotta holiday babies!!!!!


----------



## bonjo808

Can you put me down for the 5th...I'll be at my in-laws for Easter weekend so I won't be testing til I get back...they don't know we are TTC so that will be tough to wait if AF doesn't arrive :wacko:


----------



## xSTACEx

I will probably test on April 1st or 2nd...So put me in. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Butterball

Thank you goddess25! 

Good luck and Baby dust for all of us!


----------



## mommyB

Hi goddess25, can you please put me down for April 7th. Thanks so much! :)


----------



## tryinfor2010

Add me for April 8th please : ) May this all be our Lucky month!! :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies please can i be put down for the 12th of April i am due on the 8th but i will get it a few days (not that i am holding any hope this time)

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## Leanne27

Please can you put me down for the 9th, although they have been slightly irregular, AF will be due aroud then. that makes a 32 day cycle for me. Thanks! xxxxxxx Good luck all! : )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck girls

done to here


----------



## keyahopes

April 6th pls :) Danx!


----------



## lgabell

... For the 5th! I'll be on holiday in France, but I'm taking a hpt with me!

Lou x


----------



## Dahlia

April 6th please! thank you!


----------



## goddess25

ok done to here..

Igabell enjoy your holiday in France...


----------



## GossipGirly

take me off list please bfp ~:D xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congratulations, GossipGirly! I hope to join you, but I've still got several more days to go before I can test for March!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Gossip girl on your BFP.. I am so excited for you! Here is to a H&H 9 months.. i am so excited as i know what is to come for you.

I am hoping to join you this month too... am due to test on or after Tuesday.


----------



## Shey

Put me for the 18th


----------



## Vesta

We already have a BFP in the thread. How exciting! Congrats GossipGirly!


----------



## GossipGirly

na i added april test date in anticipation for af bfp is march thread xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Could you put me down for 9th April. Thank you.


----------



## dragondrums

Hi everyone
Af got me today so could I please be put down for the 16th :) Babydust to everyone!


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi girls, can you put me down for the 5th April, I think i'm due before then but we'll go with that date for now! Feel that i'm ready for a baby now. Good all ladies out there trying babydust to all


----------



## mamaxm

april 6 please! :)


----------



## Marlarky

Hello, hello AF got me on March 12 so I'm going to be testing April 10th. Can I be put for April 19 please because AF came like a week late this month so I'd rather be sure by time I test.


----------



## goddess25

added... baby dust to all.


----------



## Here's Hoping

Hi,

Can you please put me down for 8th April?

Thanks and fingers crossed for everyone in April!


----------



## xSTACEx

Take me off the list, please. No 2010 baby for me. Went to the dr today for ultrasound (CD14) and he said my eggs are too small to ovulate this month. Pretty depressed. Starting Provera today to induce AF. :cry:


----------



## Shey

Congrats GossipGirly


----------



## goddess25

done to here

Stace I am sorry to hear about the results of your ultrasound.. I hope the provera does its job.. does the doctor think that you wont be able to try at all this year. Huge hugs to you!


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks, Goddess..This will be my 3rd month on Provera to induce AF. We'll try Clomid again next cycle, but at a higher dosage.

What I meant by no 2010 baby was that if I were to have conceived this month, the baby would be born in December...This was the last month to try for a 2010 baby. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## goddess25

Ah yes i get it now... i hope the bigger dose of Clomid works for you. Good Luck!


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks, lovely. Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi, can you put me down for the 10th please. Ta!


----------



## bumble b

can you put me down for the 18th please xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, can you put me down for the 8th please?


----------



## portu

Hi can you put me down for the 7th


----------



## Seb8

Hi. Im the 8th!

Thanks


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya, 

Can you put me down for the 8th

Thanx


----------



## JLove84

Testing on my birthday.....April 1st!


----------



## Maybenextimex

I'm April 1st too! Last night of bd'ing tonight -phew!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Please can I have the 14th, Good luck Ladies!!!!!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## Hilarychad

Can I be listed under 11 April please? Good luck ladies. Hopefully lots of BFPs this month!


----------



## cheekyalana

Pop me in for the 9th! fingers crossed!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for starting this thread Girl =D
Ive not got my AF yet but i really think it will be coming tonight or tomorrow so if it does i will be testing on the 13th
but hopefully i will be getting you to take me off because i got my bfp but its not looking good for me xxxx


----------



## Tessa

*April 15th ... thanx!*


----------



## goddess25

MissZoie you have done the previous 2 so i thought you could do with a bit of a rest.. i hope like me we can both remove ourselves i will be testing tomorrow so hope i can post some good news tomorrow in your thread... good luck

To everyone else baby dust to you all and we are done to here...


----------



## lildudesez

Can you put me down for the 10th April please, hopefully this is all our months, have been ttc for 5 months now!!!
(babydust) to all


----------



## lildudesez

i dont know how you all do that little babydust angel thing?? lol


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I think you put : dust : (minus the spaces)

:dust:


----------



## Shey

:dust: to all


----------



## gailybaby

Hey ladies 

can I be added please testing on the 13th April... jsut waiting for AF to leave this building at the mo! argh! onto another long month... feeling positive about this one though. trying soemthing new and holding thumbs saying my prayers and trying not to stress as much!


----------



## lildudesez

:dust: :)


----------



## mummy_blues

I might start April 1 if I can Wait that long!! Or maybe in 14 days from NOW!!


----------



## goddess25

:dust::dust::dust: to all


done to here


----------



## goddess25

We have 56 testers to be in April so far. Woohoo!


----------



## soph77

This is sooooooooooooo going to be my month i can feel it!!!!!

Put me down for the 16th please.

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone!


----------



## goddess25

welcome soph

done to here


----------



## stardust22

Can you please add me for April 16th too please. I am on the Sperm meets Egg plan this cycle too (if any of you have seen this thread!) x
Thanks


----------



## goddess25

updated to here


----------



## gailybaby

Hey Stardust 

i doing sperm meets egg plan too... not using opk's though. well here is holidng thumbs for every lady on here! 

GOOD LUCK girls... keep your DH's busy and keep praying for sticky sticky beans!


----------



## stardust22

gailybaby said:


> Hey Stardust
> 
> i doing sperm meets egg plan too... not using opk's though. well here is holidng thumbs for every lady on here!
> 
> GOOD LUCK girls... keep your DH's busy and keep praying for sticky sticky beans!

Good luck hun! its very exiciting.
x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hello Goddess! Would you please put me down for April 22nd? I wanna be an Earth Day mama!


----------



## stardust22

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hello Goddess! Would you please put me down for April 22nd? I wanna be an Earth Day mama!

Awww that's my birthday!!! good luck hun xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Please put me down for April 4th please :happydance:

thank you :flower:


----------



## goddess25

updated to here


----------



## crystal443

Hello


can you put me down for April 9th please? Thanks


Lots of :dust:


----------



## LuckyD

Hi, can you put me down for April 18th? Thanks!

AF here today...:growlmad: ...ah well, never mind.

If I OV when I expect to, my due date would be Christmas Eve! What a lovely Christmas present that would be!

Good luck for all the April testers!! xx


----------



## Maybenextimex

Hiya - April 1st for me!


----------



## buttercup3

I'll go for Earth Day too - 22nd April!

Liking the sound of that - and it will be 28 days until our wedding on that day!

Yikes!


----------



## thisisme

hey can you put me down for the 8th please...im not 100% sure thats when im due as i had a 60day cycle last time but that will be 28 days since last AF :)

this month i am taking EPO and we are attempting sperm meets egg thingy but thats a tad difficult as im not sure when i OV...which is why im taking the EPO hoping it might increase my EWCM :)

does anyone else find tho that its hard to know what your CM is when its mixed with semen? granted i just go by whats on teh tissue i dont feel my cervix! sorry i just realised thats a lil too much TMI :)


----------



## mellllly

I think I am due the 9th but put me down for the 11th testing.

Probs come before that anyways!


----------



## sleepen

hi could you please add me for testing on april 15th. thanks


----------



## cdejdemommy

Hi! I'll be testing on the 12th. Thanks for adding!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

thisisme said:


> hey can you put me down for the 8th please...im not 100% sure thats when im due as i had a 60day cycle last time but that will be 28 days since last AF :)
> 
> this month i am taking EPO and we are attempting sperm meets egg thingy but thats a tad difficult as im not sure when i OV...which is why im taking the EPO hoping it might increase my EWCM :)
> 
> does anyone else find tho that its hard to know what your CM is when its mixed with semen? granted i just go by whats on teh tissue i dont feel my cervix! sorry i just realised thats a lil too much TMI :)

Don't worry about it! I figure very, very little would be TMI around here! 

I don't check my cervix either, but for me personally, it's pretty obvious when my CM is getting "fertile" (or not, I guess, considering I'm not knocked up yet!! :haha:) Going by what's on the tissue and liner is enough for me. Have you tried OPK's to know when you're Oing? They are pretty cheap online.


----------



## goddess25

updated to here girls..


----------



## maaybe2010

Please can I change from the 9th to the 18th? O:)
I've had a long cycle this month

:dust:

xx


----------



## Vilranda

Can I be added for the 14th please? :)


----------



## goddess25

maaybe2010 no problems its changed for you...

Welcome Vilranda

updated to here


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

:dust: xx


----------



## GemmaG

Can I be added for the 15th :flower:


----------



## goddess25

updated girls..


----------



## hjh_1987

Hi :) 6th April please :) Hopefully will get BFP!!
****Babydust**** to all
xx


----------



## mellllly

Thanks!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

2nd of April for me please! :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Hjh, you are very welcome melllly and Amelie Poulain woohoo you have joined us over here, wishing you all the best of luck. 

Updated to here..


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hi, please add me for the 2nd. Thanks!


----------



## Flybee

Please add me for 21st April...


----------



## maaybe2010

Could you write the number of people participationg somewhere on the first thread? 
I counted and got 69 O:)

I just like to work out the percentages :wacko: lol


:flower:

xx


----------



## goddess25

updated to here girls and maaybe 2010 I will put the number of participants on later, in a bit of a rush right now.


----------



## goddess25

Maaybe2010 done just for you my dear but its a good idea ty. 73 testers so far!


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Put me down for April 8th!


----------



## lime

Hi there ladies :)

can you put me down for 11th april??

much appreciated :)baby dust to all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emilyandkai

Im april 1st, I will not test sooner! lol x


----------



## giggles.

Can you put me down for April 19th? My cycle is slightly shorter than the 28 day but sticking to testing in 28 days.

Thanks


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies can i join in?? 

this is my first ever official 2ww as first time O'in!! when should i test?? i dont have an af due date as im very ireg!! last cycle was a 43 day cycle tho... 

thanks xxx


----------



## louibee

Add me to april 1st please.


----------



## Tilliepink

Put me down for April 23rd please. :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Can you please add me to April 16th! 

Thank You

:dust:


----------



## Nanda0407

can u put me down for the 3rd please?
thank u


----------



## Ejay

can you put me down for the 21st please.

Thanks


----------



## honeybee28

Hey witch got me today grrrrr, 31 day cycles so please can you put me down for 24th April. Thanks.x


----------



## goddess25

Mrs Woolf just give me any date for now maybe base it on 40 days and we can bring it forward or change it with no problems... just let me know!

Welcome to everyone else... hope you all get your BFP this cycle. 

Updated to here..


----------



## tryingfor#1

Testing tomorrow... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/299438-testing-tomorrow-3-25-10-a.html


----------



## molly85

I'm in for the 8th if not before lol great possible 6 week cycles

Make that the 15th I can't count


----------



## Maybenextimex

Well I just caved in and tested at 9/10 dpo (31 day cycle) - and a definite bfn. I always promise myself I won't test, then my pma gets the better of me and I do , and I then lose all said pma!

Not testing again - honest!

:dust:


----------



## Firedancer41

You can put me down for 4/22--thx!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

add me for april 5th please


----------



## Tessa

honeybee28 said:


> Hey witch got me today grrrrr, 31 day cycles so please can you put me down for 24th April. Thanks.x

Aw... sorry AF got you hun :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.

trying for#1 - I think you posted in the wrong thread this one is just for testing in April but there is another one for March on the TTC board. I hope you get your BFP this month but it you dont just give me an update about when you want to test next month.

maybenexttimex - stop POAS and wait a wee bit longer, fingers crossed.


----------



## Maybenextimex

Thanks goddess25 - think I will. I'll try to relax over the weekend and see what next week brings. 

:dust:


----------



## baby20080112

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## goddess25

I know not long to go until the info starts pouring in. I am hoping it gets the record for the amount of BFPs. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## kcw81

Please put me down for April 9th! thank you !


----------



## Tessa

I'm thinking there's gonna be a lot of Xmas babies!! :)


----------



## momtoboys1

Please out me down for April 23rd please


----------



## goddess25

Tessa your right lots of excellent Christmas presents this year woohoo!

Updated to here!


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!! 

could i be put down to test on 9 April please? I'm now in 2ww and followed SMEP, used softcups and conceive+ plus legs in air for at least 20 mins after bd'ing! 

xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tessa said:


> I'm thinking there's gonna be a lot of Xmas babies!! :)

Your words to God's ears!!!!!!!! I sooooo want a December baby.... But..... I'm telling myself that a Spring baby would be good too, because then I could go for walks outside. Yeah, that's what I'm telling myself. :haha:


----------



## louloubabs

Hellooooo

Please can you put me down for 29th?

Thanks and good luck everyone :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Hannah

Hi, Can you put me down for the 11th please? It's my first month TTC #2, and hubbys birthday on the 12th so hoping for a lovely birthday present for him!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey I think I am down but can you change my date to April 24th. She came early!! Okay I am probably the only one on here axcited about that but I knew last month was not happening for me. Ready for this new cycle and my April BFP!! Good luck girls


----------



## xnmd1

Put me down for the 20th please :)
as of now, looks like i'm the only one testing that day.
good luck ladies hope you all get your bfps


----------



## maaybe2010

We should start getting some :bfp: on here very soon! :happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kita

Can I be added?? Im STILL waiting to OV so Im just gonna guess 3 weeks from today and thats the 17th April. Once I know I have Ov'd, Ill change my dates on here!

Good Luck!!


----------



## goddess25

Ok updated to here.

Nessicle I am interested to see your results following SMEP, softcups and conceive plus wow.
Hannah your right that would be a lovely birthday present for your husband. Good Luck!
Kita i have added me and will change dates when you know what is going on, I change mine all the time.

I am getting excited now!


----------



## Kita

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey I think I am down but can you change my date to April 24th. She came early!! Okay I am probably the only one on here axcited about that but I knew last month was not happening for me. Ready for this new cycle and my April BFP!! Good luck girls

Youre not alone! Even though Im not even in the 2ww yet (according to FF), I still already feel out this month.. and thats with LOTS of BD and soft cups these past few days!! But I am all geared up and ready to go for next cycle! Ive got my soy, Ive got a CBFM that a lovely BnB friend sent to me, Another is sending me some IC's in a few weeks as I am the last of us to get pregnant :wacko:! Even though there is still hope for this cycle, I cant wait for next!! I am SO READY!


----------



## goddess25

I agree with you too reedsgirl and kita sometimes you just know that it has not worked and you just wish your AF would come so you could start over!

It was like that for me i am on cd10 today and i have no idea when i ov, i really should think about getting a OV kit but i cant afford it right now. Its always good to start over and renew that hope that this month might be the one.

Good Luck!


----------



## xnmd1

maaybe, i see our cycles are very close this month, you're just a couple days ahead of me
good luck i hope you get your :bpf: this time hun!


----------



## NGRidley

Hello!! :)

Can I be added to April 30th.....just barely squeezing in this month LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Can I be added for the 24th? 6 days before my 26th birthday. COME ON :bfp:!!:bunny:


----------



## cheekybint

Well that's the March cycle over with :(

Can you put me down for the 23rd please?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Is it just me or is the 1st page of the thread not loading??? :wacko:


----------



## selina22

Hi all so this is my first AF in 2 years after coming off the pill so am officially TTC this cycle and should be testing 26th april if AF is a normal one thanks xx :bfp: to every1 x


----------



## NGRidley

AmeliePoulain said:


> Is it just me or is the 1st page of the thread not loading??? :wacko:

I think its you

mine loads fine


----------



## hjh_1987

I thought that...but u have to move the page over!! All the writing is over to the right!
xx
According to FF my due date would be 14th Dec - 4 days after my bday and 1 day before my half bro's! xx


----------



## xnmd1

my due date would be the 29th .. maybe go late and have a new years baby? or early and have a christmas baby, or my dads birthday is on the 21st


----------



## AmeliePoulain

hjh_1987 said:


> I thought that...but u have to move the page over!! All the writing is over to the right!
> xx
> According to FF my due date would be 14th Dec - 4 days after my bday and 1 day before my half bro's! xx

Thank you...found it :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

will update shortly but some of you seem to be having trouble... when i look at the first page on mine everything is centred and right there in the middle. Do a lot of you have issues with looking at the list and i can try and sort it.


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here

MrsWez its my birthday in April too my 36th so hoping for a lovely birthday present too.


----------



## lime

it says of ff for me that if i concieve this month ill be due 22december, the day of the OH birthday, it would be such a great birthday present :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

goddess25 said:


> will update shortly but some of you seem to be having trouble... when i look at the first page on mine everything is centred and right there in the middle. Do a lot of you have issues with looking at the list and i can try and sort it.

It looks fine to me, both earlier today and now.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya im hoping to test around the 24th april for a :bfp: this month!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dance::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::sex::spermy:

positive PMA!!!!!

gOOD luck ladies!!!!! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Starry Night

Hiya!

I'm invading from the March thread becase there is still no AF or BFP for me so I'll be testing again on April 3 if the witch doesn't get me first.


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here girls


----------



## Reds05

Could you put me down for testing on 9th??

Got my very first +OPK tonight so hoping for a BFP by then.

Thanks


----------



## Reds05

goddess25 said:


> will update shortly but some of you seem to be having trouble... when i look at the first page on mine everything is centred and right there in the middle. Do a lot of you have issues with looking at the list and i can try and sort it.

I just checked and I need to scroll along to see the list. All the other pages seem to be fine though.


----------



## louloubabs

Hello ladies. The reason that the front page is being silly and we have to scroll along to see it is because there are too many of the baby dust :dust: emotions all next to each other at the bottom of the first post. If you take these out it should fix it :-D

Hope this helps.

:dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

louloubabs said:


> Hello ladies. The reason that the front page is being silly and we have to scroll along to see it is because there are too many of the baby dust :dust: emotions all next to each other at the bottom of the first post. If you take these out it should fix it :-D
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> XxX:kiss:

Interesting, must be some sort of browser setting. Mine is wrapping just fine, and only see two :dust: icons per line. What browser are people who are seeing issues using? I'm using Mozilla FireFox.


----------



## goddess25

I am using firefox too maybe that is it.. i will take out some of the baby dusts and hopefully its fixed for eveyone else.

Updated to here!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just checked and I can read everyone!! Let's hope for a 100% success rate!!


----------



## Tessa

goddess25 said:


> i will take out some of the baby dusts and hopefully its fixed for eveyone else.

Oh god... pleeeasse don't take away any baby dust!! [-o&lt;


----------



## sleepen

can't wait to start seeing those:bfp: come rolling in 
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

:witch: got me today, a few days early. Looks like im out for April :growlmad:

Still in the testing process anyway :thumbup:

I be on the lookout for the May testing.

thanks, take care :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

ArticBaby :hugs:

I hope May is your month bab!
:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could you put me down for 28th please :)


----------



## Klandagi

testing on April 10th at 12 DPO. Hoping this is part of hubby's B-Day gift. (April 10 is his birthday)


----------



## goddess25

Articbaby I am sorry you are out this month. May is GOING to be your month!!! 

To everyone else updated to here!


----------



## tryingfor#1

Hopefully blood testing on the 5th.. Af is 15 days late


----------



## Maybenextimex

Well I'm out I'm afraid - started spotting this morning. Now need to work out how to get m chin back up!

Good luck everyone else. 

:dust:


----------



## xLuciax

Hey goddess could you put me down for the 6th looks like there are plenty of other ladys testing same day as me yeey!


----------



## Luzelle

Hi girls, put me down for testing 10 April.


----------



## Annamumof2

ummm i am due 8/9th april i think if my period stays away that is, so can i be put down for ummm the 9th please i think, just hope that this doesnt curse it and bring it now


----------



## MrsWilson

Hi, I am new to this site. TTC #1 since Jan/Feb 2010. This our third month of trying. Can you put me down as testing on the 22nd April please.


----------



## Helly

Hi Ladies, can I go down for 26 April please? Thanks x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MrsWilson said:


> Hi, I am new to this site. TTC #1 since Jan/Feb 2010. This our third month of trying. Can you put me down as testing on the 22nd April please.

Welcome MrsWilson!!!! :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Welcome 

Maybenextimex So sorry AF is here.. Good Luck for next month.

Updated to here.


----------



## nybison1978

Im on CD3 as well. Im taking clomid cd 1-5. I have no idea when i am going to test. But I think im going to in April.


----------



## parkgirl

Would you please put me down for April 26th. :dust:


----------



## goddess25

nybison1978 just let me know when your going to test once you know a bit more.

parkgirl - sorry to hear that AF showed up.. Lets hope its this month for us and we can be bump buddies too. 

Updated.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello - I know I have in to temptation on 31st of March with a FRER but I have got a :bfp: :flower:


----------



## MrsWilson

SquirrelGirl said:


> MrsWilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am new to this site. TTC #1 since Jan/Feb 2010. This our third month of trying. Can you put me down as testing on the 22nd April please.
> 
> Welcome MrsWilson!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Squirrelgirl! First time I've ever posted on any website, but I liked the idea of everyone supporting each other!


----------



## giggles.

MrsWilson said:


> Thank you Squirrelgirl! First time I've ever posted on any website, but I liked the idea of everyone supporting each other!

Hi Mrs Wilson and welcome.
I have only been here since 19th March. This is my first time posting on a website and I agree I too like the idea of everyone supporting each other. Especially during the 2ww!!!! I found I was here a lot, even if it was just reading ...
See you around the boards :flower:


----------



## le_annek

Hi can you put me down for the 9th April please :) xxx


----------



## winegums

congrats amelie xxx


----------



## Nessicle

goddess25 said:


> Ok updated to here.
> 
> Nessicle I am interested to see your results following SMEP, softcups and conceive plus wow.

Thanks hun! Defo something not right if I dont conceive after using all that hey :rofl: 

Would you mind changing my testing date to 8 April please sweetie? I thought AF was due on 9th she's due on 8th actually!


----------



## giggles.

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hello - I know I have in to temptation on 31st of March with a FRER but I have got a :bfp: :flower:

whooooo hoooooooo congratulations Amelie :flower:


----------



## Dalilah

WOW !!! congratulations


----------



## emmys_james

could ypu put me down please for the 25th :) thanks. x


----------



## Moorebetter

Y HELLO LADIES :)

Could someone please add me to 25th! thanks! Im trying sperm meets egg this cycle!


----------



## caro103

Hello ladies, Af got me today so I'll squeeze in testing right at the end of the month!
Please can you put me down for the 30th!

Congrats on BFP Amelie, hopefully the 1st of many! was that your 1st month of trying? thought I'd seen you around on WWT recently? :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

caro103 said:


> Hello ladies, Af got me today so I'll squeeze in testing right at the end of the month!
> Please can you put me down for the 30th!
> 
> Congrats on BFP Amelie, hopefully the 1st of many! was that your 1st month of trying? thought I'd seen you around on WWT recently? :)

It was a spontaneous TTC moment whilst in WTT :blush: (we were starting to properly try next month!)


----------



## caro103

Lol wow lucky you!! hopefully some of that lucky dust will rub off on the rest of us! 
Happy and healthy nine months! xxx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi, Can u put me down for the 14th please. I got my positve op this morning so fingers crossed. Anyone else starting there 2ww tomorrow

. :dust: TO ALL


----------



## runnergrl

28th please:) and it's good to see you again Goddess;)


----------



## giggles.

tidyroom said:


> Hi, Can u put me down for the 14th please. I got my positve op this morning so fingers crossed. Anyone else starting there 2ww tomorrow
> 
> . :dust: TO ALL

Got a couple more days I think before I get a positive op ... so hopefully won't be too far behind you :hugs:
Sending you lots of :dust:

Sending EVERYONE lots of :dust: :flower:


----------



## lumpy

Hi Goddess can you put me down to test on 19th please? 

Due to O this weekend and AF is due on 17th but am gonna wait til late to test (thats if I get the chance this month!)

Ta

:dust: to all


----------



## Tessa

:happydance: Whoot!! Congrats to you Amelie :happydance:


So sorry AF got you Caro. :nope:


FX'd for all the April testers!! :dust:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello I am new here but could you please put me down for April 11th? thank you and lots of sticky baby dust to everyone!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Vegas Mama

Would love to be added to the 7th if possible. :)


----------



## goddess25

Updated to here...


AmeliePoulain - YIPPEE Congratulations on your :bfp: I am so so happy for you, all this waiting and getting your result in the first month well done! I will be following your journey. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Runnergrl its great to see you on here too, hope your doing well!

Lets hope there are many more :bfp:s to come! Lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Amelie on your BFP!


----------



## selina22

congratulations on your :bfp: hope we all get the same xx


----------



## TTC newbie

Congratulations on your :bfp: 

I'm new to this today. Been reading posts for the last few months but never actually signed up and posted myself. I'm 35 and have been TTC for a few months now and I was due period today. Did a sainsbury's test at lunchtime and there was a very faint pink line. This is my first HPT so not sure what to think. It is very faint!! What do you think?


----------



## selina22

TTC newbie said:


> Congratulations on your :bfp:
> 
> I'm new to this today. Been reading posts for the last few months but never actually signed up and posted myself. I'm 35 and have been TTC for a few months now and I was due period today. Did a sainsbury's test at lunchtime and there was a very faint pink line. This is my first HPT so not sure what to think. It is very faint!! What do you think?

I think congratulations are in order no matter how faint a :bfp: is a :bfp: test again in a couple of days with a frer and im sure it will get darker 

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## SassySami

I'm going to test April 11th :)


----------



## TTC newbie

selina22 said:


> TTC newbie said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your :bfp:
> 
> I'm new to this today. Been reading posts for the last few months but never actually signed up and posted myself. I'm 35 and have been TTC for a few months now and I was due period today. Did a sainsbury's test at lunchtime and there was a very faint pink line. This is my first HPT so not sure what to think. It is very faint!! What do you think?
> 
> I think congratulations are in order no matter how faint a :bfp: is a :bfp: test again in a couple of days with a frer and im sure it will get darker
> 
> congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks selina22! I don't really think it has sunk in yet! Keep thinking it's not really positive as it was so faint! I will do a frer and hopefully get the same result! Think I'm slightly in shock as it's only been 2 cycles really and I thought at 35 it would take me quite a while! Can't believe how lucky I've been if it's right!


----------



## sconstance

Please add me for April 29th, thanks!!!


----------



## lumpy

Congrats Amelie. The first of many bfps on this thread. Fx


----------



## Moorebetter

Congrats on the new bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful 9 months


----------



## selina22

TTC newbie said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC newbie said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your :bfp:
> 
> I'm new to this today. Been reading posts for the last few months but never actually signed up and posted myself. I'm 35 and have been TTC for a few months now and I was due period today. Did a sainsbury's test at lunchtime and there was a very faint pink line. This is my first HPT so not sure what to think. It is very faint!! What do you think?
> 
> I think congratulations are in order no matter how faint a :bfp: is a :bfp: test again in a couple of days with a frer and im sure it will get darker
> 
> congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks selina22! I don't really think it has sunk in yet! Keep thinking it's not really positive as it was so faint! I will do a frer and hopefully get the same result! Think I'm slightly in shock as it's only been 2 cycles really and I thought at 35 it would take me quite a while! Can't believe how lucky I've been if it's right!Click to expand...

aw i know what you mean but my mum had my sister at 38 and she didnt even plan it lol so i can happen quick good luck and a happy 9 months xxx :happydance:


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi I'm new, can you reserve 30th April BFP for me please x :happydance:


----------



## Kita

Hi! Im down for the 17th, Finally Ov'd so Im gonna wait the 18 days and that puts me at April 14th.. can you change me?


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi, can you please put me down for the 7th. 

Good luck to everyone, and I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Congrtaulations AmeliePoulain!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:dust: to everyone.
I hope this month is a good 'un!

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey chicken, can you change me to the 17th?

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi guys testing April 10 (early) AF due April 11 or 12, so if BFN on 10th will wait and test on 13th


----------



## mumanddad

yay congratulations on the first bfp of the month and i hope there is many more x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations on the first BFP of the month!! Let's hope there's lots more to follow!! :D


----------



## goddess25

Cmon BFPs where are you?

I have updated dates and added in everything else so done to here.

TTCnewbie - Congrats I will put you in for the 2nd when you do your FRER. Good Luck!


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm out (i was down for tomorrow)... :(


----------



## giggles.

faerieprozac said:


> I'm out (i was down for tomorrow)... :(

Sorry to hear that Faerie, :dust: for a 2011 birth :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

faerieprozac :hugs:

xx


----------



## goddess25

updated


----------



## lumpy

faerieprozac :hugs:

Here's to catching a sticky bean for 2011 x


----------



## selina22

faerieprozac said:


> I'm out (i was down for tomorrow)... :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Cd 2...The witch got me on Vacation :growlmad:... So can u put me down for the 29th of April???

Sahrene


----------



## FsMummy

20th for me plz!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey, very causious :bfp: for me pls :)


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Nixilix

I am still on for testing tomorrow- eeek.


----------



## Nixilix

:test: test test test !! haha im a poas addict!
Thanks hun xx fx for you xx


----------



## caz & bob

im only 6dpo so i will be testing soon i hope this is my month xx :)


----------



## calliebaby

I wasn't on the list, but I tested yesterday (april 1st) and :bfp:
:dust: to the rest of you!!!:hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

wow congrats calliebaby! so pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

congratz nixilix! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

put me down for the 28th of april please :) xxx


----------



## goddess25

ok I have updated to here.

Congratulations to Nixilix and Calliebaby on your BFPs... So chuffed for you.


----------



## BigPlans2010

Can you put me down for 23rd please. I will be one day late then if AF hasn't shown.

Thanks!


----------



## goddess25

I am so excited 3 BFPs already great start to the month. Caz & Bob do you want me to put you down for a testing date.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Put me down for the 27th. Let's see what happens this month.


----------



## thelistkeeper

Congrats to the BFP's so far!!! I had planned on testing Sun, but tested this morning and got a FAINT second line with SMU and a dollar store test, so I will be retesting tomorrow with a FRER I picked up at walmart tonight! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still testing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!! I hope that is the start of many!! 

Sorry to the ladies who the witch got. Baby dust to you for the next cycle!!


----------



## sma1588

i didnt even know this thread was on here! im testing on eithersunday(maybe) but im supposed to test on the 6th...wish me luck

good luck ladies


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## mamaxm

bfp :cloud9:


----------



## Kat_F

I'm out got AF yesterday ....


----------



## Hannah

Congratulations mamaxm!!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats mamaxm!! Xxxxx sorry to those the witch got x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks! got it yesterday, waiting to test again before i'm completely comfortable, i'm only 9dpo.


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations mamaxm :flower:

I am sorry Kat that the :witch: got you. Hoping that you get a January baby :hug:


----------



## June_Sprite74

I'm testing on April 8th!


----------



## maaybe2010

:hugs: for all the ladies AF has been visted by
and congratualtions for the two new BFPs!

xxx


----------



## pinkneon

Hi can you put me down for the 9th April? Thanks!


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies! I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!! I'm squeeing like a school girl

ETA: I'm proof that girls with irregular cycles CAN get pregnant. AND I had no symptoms. Up until two days ago I felt EXACTLY like I do just before AF comes. I did get implantation bleeding exactly one week ago but at the time I thought it was my body trying to ov again.


----------



## selina22

Starry Night said:


> Ladies! I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!! I'm squeeing like a school girl
> 
> ETA: I'm proof that girls with irregular cycles CAN get pregnant. AND I had no symptoms. Up until two days ago I felt EXACTLY like I do just before AF comes. I did get implantation bleeding exactly one week ago but at the time I thought it was my body trying to ov again.

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: and to all others that have their :bfp: 

:hugs: for all those visited by the dreaded AF 

:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

It's still really early here but i REALLY had to pee (lol) so I tested. I also hide while the timer is going so when it was time to check the stick I honestly thought it was a BFN at first. Then I saw the second line. And then I ran to the bedroom and jumped on DH. He nearly started crying when he figured out what I was babbling about.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats!! Xx


----------



## selina22

Starry Night said:


> It's still really early here but i REALLY had to pee (lol) so I tested. I also hide while the timer is going so when it was time to check the stick I honestly thought it was a BFN at first. Then I saw the second line. And then I ran to the bedroom and jumped on DH. He nearly started crying when he figured out what I was babbling about.

AW how sweedt dh is congrats again :happydance:


----------



## amethyst77

I got a :bfn: and still no sign of :witch: I am confused?!


----------



## cheekyalana

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!! I's so exciting!!! I'm dying to test but AF not due until friday.....


----------



## rocksy2185

Hellllllooooooooooooooo

Can I join pleeeeeease? April 28th! 

Let's pray for the sticky bean eh!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Nixilix said:


> Congrats!! Xx

I see congratulations are in order for you too! :thumbup:


----------



## Kita

Congrats to the BFP's!!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

witch got me


----------



## rocksy2185

{{{HUGS}}} soon2 b wifey, it's heartbreaking but chin up !!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations mamaxm and starry night our 2 new BFPs... I am so excited for you. 

Commiserations to Kat_F and soon2 be wifey on AF showing up, Good Luck for mext month. :dust: to you both.

I have updated to here..


----------



## thelistkeeper

I am holding out and testing tomorrow, hoping the Easter bunny brings me my BFP!!! Good luck ladies! And really a huge congrats to all those who have already gotten their BFP's!!!


----------



## Starry Night

thelistkeeper said:


> I am holding out and testing tomorrow, hoping the Easter bunny brings me my BFP!!! Good luck ladies! And really a huge congrats to all those who have already gotten their BFP's!!!

Good luck! 

:dust:

BIG :hug: to those the witch got. I know how stinky it is. Here's to your next cycle! It'll be your month! :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Starry night and congrats mamaxm!!!
Big :hugs: to everyone the mean :witch: got. Lots of baby :dust: for next cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to the new BFPS :)


----------



## Loren

rocksy2185 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooo
> 
> Can I join pleeeeeease? April 28th!
> 
> Let's pray for the sticky bean eh!
> 
> xx

yayyy wer testing the same day :D xxx :hugs: good luck sweety hope we get our :bfp:'s xxxx


----------



## rocksy2185

Woohoo Loren, nice to have someone to share the nailbiting with hehe 

Let's hope this is our month for a :bfp:, I'm sick to death of all these :bfn:!!! 

For her own sake AF hadn't better rear her ugly head, or she may just lose it... :D

xx


----------



## kazpeza

can you add me for the 20th please


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Callie and Nixilix!
Congrats Mamaxm and Starry!

This thread gives me hope--I really really REALLY want April to be my month! O is due this week, so I'll be quite pre-occupied the next few days or so! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im on CD17 and still only getting faints! Grr come on body Ovulate already! :haha: x


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats to the new BFPS!!! Keep them coming ladies...

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im on CD17 and still only getting faints! Grr come on body Ovulate already! :haha: x

I hear ya, Zoeie! My last 2 cycles were CD20 and CD17 respectively. I'm on CD13 today, so hoping it comes sooner than later-especially since we're going out of town later in the week to visit family. Staying in a hotel, but still with 3 kids in tow, and having to do OPKs and temp is not going to be the easiest!!

Maybe we could coax them out...Here, eggie, eggie... :rofl:


----------



## xnmd1

wow 5 bfps already and it's only the 3rd of the month. lets hope lots more to come.
congrats girls best of luck


----------



## goddess25

updated


----------



## Loren

rocksy2185 said:


> Woohoo Loren, nice to have someone to share the nailbiting with hehe
> 
> Let's hope this is our month for a :bfp:, I'm sick to death of all these :bfn:!!!
> 
> For her own sake AF hadn't better rear her ugly head, or she may just lose it... :D
> 
> xx

:D ino huni i really hope this is our month!!!sick to death of thinking :O AF stil isnt here then lone behold she turns up a day late!!!!! or sumthin like that!!!bitchhhh haha!!!! ino i will go ape shit on mother nature if she turns up!!!having a little cry at the end of pearl harbour!!!lol xxxxx


----------



## FsMummy

wow congrats on those bfps ladies :thumbup: we've only :sex: once :growlmad: oh hurt his back and stayed on the bloody sofa all night. i dont think ive o yet tho, im due to soon, its hard to say when as my cycles arent always the same length theres always a few days difference. i think ill be oving around the 6th or before, any time from today really so tonight im going to drag oh into the room by his hair if i have to lol good luck to everyone testing today :flower:


----------



## kayleigh89

Af's due today no signs of it yet...fingers crossed....But test still a big fat negative haha xx


----------



## thelistkeeper

Well, ladies, I didn't get my Easter BFP from the Easter bunny.:nope: I hate all this waiting... but if AF does not show up, I will test again.. Hoping the rest of the ladies testing get their BFP's today!


----------



## kayleigh89

thelistkeeper said:


> Well, ladies, I didn't get my Easter BFP from the Easter bunny.:nope: I hate all this waiting... but if AF does not show up, I will test again.. Hoping the rest of the ladies testing get their BFP's today!

im in the same position my duck a negative test but no af whats the crak lol haha xxx


----------



## thelistkeeper

kayleigh89 said:


> thelistkeeper said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I didn't get my Easter BFP from the Easter bunny.:nope: I hate all this waiting... but if AF does not show up, I will test again.. Hoping the rest of the ladies testing get their BFP's today!
> 
> im in the same position my duck a negative test but no af whats the crak lol haha xxxClick to expand...


Hhahaha, well, sorry you're in the same position... but I was not due for AF till tomorrow anyway... so I will wait and keep testing every other day till I get my :bfp: or :witch: show her ugly self! Hoping she stays away! I hope you get your pos soon!


----------



## goddess25

Hi to thelistkeeper and kayleigh89 I hope when you both test next time you get your :BFP:s Good Luck!

I am on CD18 and I have no idea whether I have ovulated yet or not... the last few months after my last m/c i have had 30 day cycles. So will :BD: today one last time this cycle and see. I think i might have to try temping again and next month if i dont get pregnant start OPKs.. they are just so expensive and I dont have much spare cash right now.

I am so hoping this month is lucky for us as all.


----------



## mlyn26

hi there. Not sure where my cycles are as just recovering from miscarriage. Could you put me down for 30th april just in case. Xx


----------



## goddess25

I have added you mlyn26. I am so sorry for your loss, I know how you are feeling right now. Your cycle after MC tends to be a bit longer. Good Luck in getting your sticky BFP.


----------



## thelistkeeper

Hey goddess25 I hope you get your :bfp: soon too!


----------



## goddess25

me too thanks....this IS going to be our month... i hope.


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25 said:


> me too thanks....this IS going to be our month... i hope.


I keep trying to stay positive... maybe if we say it IS our month over and over again, it will come true...


----------



## Vilranda

Got a positive OPK yesterday so i'm now in the 2ww! Here's to :bfp: all around :D


----------



## FsMummy

hey girls. just got in from work. really wanted to go out and get opks today (well, send oh out) but nowhere is bloody open :( i think ill go on a hunt for some tomorrow. im desperate to know if im ovulating or not. im breastfeeding so dont know how that will affect ttc. i took an opk yesterday and it was very negative lol but i did use fmu :dohh: and its still a bit early. i think ill prob o within the next day or too as having a hell of a lot of ewcm today. did everyone have a good easter? hope everyone got lots of yummy chocolate :munch:


----------



## dottiemad79

hi can you put me down for the 19th april please now trying the sperm mets egg plan , got a very good + on an opk today so hopefully we catch it thanks donna


----------



## goddess25

Vilranda do you want me to put you down for a specific date.

dottiemad - I have added you.

thelistkeeper - i hope so lets give it a try.


----------



## thelistkeeper

hahaha, I have been chanting that it IS our month all day long now... And I will keep on chanting it till I get my BFP!!!


----------



## giggles.

Hi all,
Just wondering ... I got a positive OPK on Friday. Do I count Saturday as 1dpo? 
Just trying to work things out.

Dreading the 2ww. Went ever so slow last cycle!


----------



## Nixilix

you tend to o 24-48 hrs after so either sunday on monday will be 1dpo. if you temp then ff should tell you xxx


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

well I am out :cry: she is on her way


----------



## myluckyyear

I'll be testing on the 11th, good luck everyone!

xxx


----------



## goddess25

updated to here....

sorry mum of four that AF is on her way... big hugs and good luck for next month.


----------



## ARouge

Please put me down for the 10th. I'm due for AF anywhere between the 6th and 10th so I'll go with the 10th in the hopes that I get a BFP if I wait long enough!


----------



## goddess25

updated to here


----------



## Shey

ugh AF got me April 3rd and Im suppose to O on the 5th


----------



## Dizzyd

Please put me down for the 15th..Thanks!


----------



## FsMummy

hey can i be a pain and change my test date to 23rd? got my dates messed up lol :dohh: sorry about that. how is everyone doing? im not even in the 2ww yet, this month is going so slow :( im thinking im going to o very soon though, maybe even tonight. going out with oh today to get some opks if anywhere is open


----------



## Mistycat

I'll be testing on the 13th April - please add me!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls well....I caved and tested 3 days early.....:bfp: 

xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Nessicle


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....I caved and tested 3 days early.....:bfp:
> 
> xxxx

Omg congrats!!!!


----------



## Mistycat

OMG fantastic Nessicle! I just knew it! Well done I bet you are sooooo pleased! Wow thats just great news for Easter!


----------



## skymommy08

Gonna be testing the 29th since I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate. First month ttc after m/c.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much girls!! :hugs: I'm sending you all tons of :dust: xxx


----------



## thelistkeeper

Congrats Nessicle!


----------



## giggles.

Nixilix said:


> you tend to o 24-48 hrs after so either sunday on monday will be 1dpo. if you temp then ff should tell you xxx

FF says I am on 3dpo today. I went away so couldn't check it but still recorded temp and filled it in when I got back. FF said I ovulationed on Friday too so will do from there.

Already three days into the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## Reds05

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....I caved and tested 3 days early.....:bfp:
> 
> xxxx

OMG - sooooo happy for you!!

Huge congrats!! Hope I can join you soon.


----------



## giggles.

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....I caved and tested 3 days early.....:bfp:
> 
> xxxx

Congratulations Nessicle :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

tahnk you so much girls!! I'm sending you all so much :dust: hope you all get your bfp's soonxxxxx


----------



## selina22

congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sleepen

congrats to all who got there:bfp:
:hugs: to all whom the :witch: got 
:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here.

Nessicle Congratulations I hope we can all join you soon... thanks for the dust we need it.

Shey do you want me to squeeze you in at the end of the month. Sorry to hear your AF showed up so late. 

FSMummy have changed your date no problems.

To everyone else keep up the chant : This is going to be OUR month!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hope its going to be are month carnt wait to test only 9dpo today x :)


----------



## FsMummy

thankyou! 

congrats nessicle! how exciting! hopefully lots of us will be joining you soon :flower:


----------



## trying4no.1

can you put me down for 27th please? it's the day after my next hospital appt! fingers crossed for a :bfp: x


----------



## goddess25

done.


----------



## Moorebetter

wel done ladies congrats to everyone!

crossing my fingers!!!!


----------



## FsMummy

good luck for tomorrow to Pelle,bonjo808,Igabell,RchlSmly and tryingfor#1 :dust: good luck ladies im keeping everything xd


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies

i have listed my symptoms elsewhere on the site but what do you girls all think?
on thursday i had a small red blood streak in clear cm, something ive never had mid month before, when AF starts i have, i thought AF was coming.

I am CD25. i have:
nausea, this was subsided by food but that doesnt seem to be helping now.
snappy
im always hungry no matter what i eat, but i never 'fancy' anything to eat i just eat cos i have to :(
my bbs are sore not all over, just down the sides and a little tingly every now and again.
im really bloated
gassy
and this is the worst bit, i seem to be dribbling a lot of saliva in my sleep, been really bad last few days :( weird!

i dont want to get my hopes up, i did do a test today and it was a :bfn: which i expected as its a little early, i have ordered some IC and hoping they should be here in the next few days, i have 10 so i shall be a pee addict :)

:dust: for all xx


----------



## Starry Night

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....I caved and tested 3 days early.....:bfp:
> 
> xxxx

Congratulations! I've read many of your posts and I'm glad you got your bean! Here's to a H&H 9 months!:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I got my positive OPK today!! Cd11. I have never got it that early and I am so excited. I have been praying so hard this week it would be early since my dh has a 3 day drill weekend about the time I usually O. So happy that we have a chance to catch the eggy before he leaves!! FX


----------



## giggles.

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I got my positive OPK today!! Cd11. I have never got it that early and I am so excited. I have been praying so hard this week it would be early since my dh has a 3 day drill weekend about the time I usually O. So happy that we have a chance to catch the eggy before he leaves!! FX

I got my positive OPK earlier that I thought too. It was day 12 for me. FX'd for us both.


----------



## mellllly

Af due tomorrow but still holding out till the 9th cos my cyclevwas31 days last month instead ofvthe usual 28 days, stupid body lol!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

giggles. said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive OPK today!! Cd11. I have never got it that early and I am so excited. I have been praying so hard this week it would be early since my dh has a 3 day drill weekend about the time I usually O. So happy that we have a chance to catch the eggy before he leaves!! FX
> 
> I got my positive OPK earlier that I thought too. It was day 12 for me. FX'd for us both.Click to expand...

Yay for us!! I so hope this is our month!! Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## thelistkeeper

Ugh, I wanna test, but I know I should wait for FMU... AF was due today, so I should be able to get a definite pos tomorrow! So scary and exciting at the same time!


----------



## ttcstill

here is my test from today ..... what do you all think.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mazee71

ttcstill - congrats looks like a BFP to me xx


----------



## mazee71

How many dpo are you?? I'm 15 mins or so off being 13 (I think) and got a BFN this am - think I'm out.


----------



## goddess25

Looks like there are some people out there with promising signs and symptoms of more BFPs... I hope when i get home from work tomorrow I can update lots in there.

Thelistkeeper i am totally keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good Luck in the morning.


----------



## ttcstill

mazee71 said:


> How many dpo are you?? I'm 15 mins or so off being 13 (I think) and got a BFN this am - think I'm out.

I am 9dpo...... I have 4 ic's left and one digi so hopefully they will get darker and i will get that one beautiful word on Saturday!


----------



## goddess25

ttcstill - the digis are fantastic. I love them. Good Luck for Saturday. I hope this is your BFP and your line gets darker by the day.


----------



## thelistkeeper

OK ladies, here is my test from tonight... I decided I could not hold out any longer!!! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## thelistkeeper

ttcstill- looks :bfp: to me!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ttcstill

thelistkeeper said:


> OK ladies, here is my test from tonight... I decided I could not hold out any longer!!! What do you think?

:bfp: :happydance: congrats


----------



## goddess25

it looks like a positive to me...

congrats.... are you wanting me to post it on the list or wait till you do some more..

I would say it is a BFP...


----------



## thelistkeeper

Thanks! At first I thought for sure my wee would be too diluted!!! So when should I take a digi I wonder? AF was due today, so it should register soon right? I am so scared and excited at the same time!


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25 said:


> it looks like a positive to me...
> 
> congrats.... are you wanting me to post it on the list or wait till you do some more..
> 
> I would say it is a BFP...


Hmm... I would love to have it posted, but should I get a digi and take now? I am so scared and excited!!! Thanks bunches for putting up with me! LOL But I am :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

I would say to wait on mine because I want to be sure.... If I have you post it then I will get my hopes up..... we'll see how it looks in the morning


----------



## goddess25

ok perfect i will wait for both of you to let me know.

The digis normally work at the time your period is due i think anyway. The clear blue ones are pretty good they register pregnancy pretty early and even give you how many weeks you are up to a point.

Congrats to both of you again.


----------



## thelistkeeper

Thanks goddess25... well, I am in the US, so ours don't say gestation weeks... they just say pregnant or not pregnant here... Now I did find some on ebay that have that, wonder if I should buy those?


----------



## goddess25

I had forgotten that... i live in canada but i bought one when i was pg in jan in the uk and that is what is said.. i never realised they were different over here.


----------



## thelistkeeper

Well like I said I can order one of those off ebay not too bad priced... may do that... I am so excited to tell hubby, but not sure when he will be able to call again...


----------



## goddess25

What does your hubby do?


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25 said:


> What does your hubby do?


He is in the army reserves and is currently activated and deployed over seas... he left March 18th, and I so thought we would be out for another year, cause that is how long he will be gone... well, I guess March 17th was our lucky day, literally! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

thelistkeeper said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> What does your hubby do?
> 
> 
> He is in the army reserves and is currently activated and deployed over seas... he left March 18th, and I so thought we would be out for another year, cause that is how long he will be gone... well, I guess March 17th was our lucky day, literally! LOLClick to expand...

What a wonderful thing to be able to tell him when he calls!! I seen your BFP too. So exciting. You must be happy and sad all at the same time. BIG HUGS!!
My Tj has been home for 2 years now and I hope he never has to deploy again. BUt I am sure in time he will...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, wow!!! I went away for a nice 4 day long weekend with my hubby and look at all the action! Mamaxam, glad you're finally realizing the BFP. :happydance: Ness, WOW, your two week wait went really fast for me (lol, I'm sure it was too long as far as you were concerned!). I'm so surprised and ecstatic for you!

And to everyone else with the BFPs, congrats! Looks like the SME plan is really working out well. I was about to give up, but FINALLY today I got a positive OPK test, followed up by a digital OPK (first time using it, nice to see the smiley to be sure!!). Not sure how that will work with the plan. Because we were on vacation, we :sex: each night, and now we're home and "need" to :sex: three MORE nights in a row?? Not sure OH can take it! lol.....

Save a BFP for me! Got about 10 to 12 days for the eggie to settle in (hopefully!)!


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies,

I posted earlier on in the thread. I wasn't sure when i would test as i hadn't OV's and my cycles were so irregular. I am now 7DPO and ive decided i'm going to test on my Birthday which i'll then be 12DPO, so could you add me to the test day for 10th April pleeeeease???

Congrats to those of you that have already had BFP xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey SquirrelGirl hope you had a great vacation!! I got my positive opk today as well and was wondering if I shold bd tonight since we did last night but I am going to follow the plan to a T and bd tonight and the next 2. Hope it brings us both a BFP!!


----------



## camocutie2006

if you could put me down for april 18th would be awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Hi there, I am out for the month, thanks for keeping this thread up goddess!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey SquirrelGirl hope you had a great vacation!! I got my positive opk today as well and was wondering if I shold bd tonight since we did last night but I am going to follow the plan to a T and bd tonight and the next 2. Hope it brings us both a BFP!!

And then we can be bump buddies! whoooo hooooo :happydance:


----------



## thelistkeeper

reedsgirl1138 said:


> thelistkeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> What does your hubby do?
> 
> 
> He is in the army reserves and is currently activated and deployed over seas... he left March 18th, and I so thought we would be out for another year, cause that is how long he will be gone... well, I guess March 17th was our lucky day, literally! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What a wonderful thing to be able to tell him when he calls!! I seen your BFP too. So exciting. You must be happy and sad all at the same time. BIG HUGS!!
> My Tj has been home for 2 years now and I hope he never has to deploy again. BUt I am sure in time he will...Click to expand...

It is so hard, but I will manage, always do. This is his 3rd tour in 7 years time. I am so tired of it. He is reserves, not active duty. If he wanted to be gone all the time, he would have stayed active! LOL But I am ecstatic to tell him the news! I want to confirm with docs first though...


----------



## Shey

congrats to all who got BFP!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I'm out. Fx'd for everyone else, though!


----------



## mamaxm

well girls must have been a chem. no worries, not too upset about it, saw it coming :)


----------



## giggles.

reedsgirl1138 said:


> giggles. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive OPK today!! Cd11. I have never got it that early and I am so excited. I have been praying so hard this week it would be early since my dh has a 3 day drill weekend about the time I usually O. So happy that we have a chance to catch the eggy before he leaves!! FX
> 
> I got my positive OPK earlier that I thought too. It was day 12 for me. FX'd for us both.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for us!! I so hope this is our month!! Where are you in your cycle now?Click to expand...

Going off FF and when I got the positive opk, I am 3dpo today. :flower:


----------



## Leanne27

I'm out af got me this morning :( Congrats to all bfps !!!


----------



## giggles.

Leanne27 said:


> I'm out af got me this morning :( Congrats to all bfps !!!

:hugs: Leanne :hugs:


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks giggles x hugs to mamaxm xxx


----------



## giggles.

mamaxm said:


> well girls must have been a chem. no worries, not too upset about it, saw it coming :)

:hug: mamaxm :hug:

Next month for sure!!!!! :flower:


----------



## stardust22

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, wow!!! I went away for a nice 4 day long weekend with my hubby and look at all the action! Mamaxam, glad you're finally realizing the BFP. :happydance: Ness, WOW, your two week wait went really fast for me (lol, I'm sure it was too long as far as you were concerned!). I'm so surprised and ecstatic for you!
> 
> And to everyone else with the BFPs, congrats! Looks like the SME plan is really working out well. I was about to give up, but FINALLY today I got a positive OPK test, followed up by a digital OPK (first time using it, nice to see the smiley to be sure!!). Not sure how that will work with the plan. Because we were on vacation, we :sex: each night, and now we're home and "need" to :sex: three MORE nights in a row?? Not sure OH can take it! lol.....
> 
> Save a BFP for me! Got about 10 to 12 days for the eggie to settle in (hopefully!)!

We will be testing around the same time !! yay!! I finally got my smiley face on the last test in the drawer. cd19. nearly gave up on seeing it.

Hope this 2ww goes quickly
:thumbup:
x


----------



## LuckyD

mamaxm said:


> well girls must have been a chem. no worries, not too upset about it, saw it coming :)

So sorry mamaxm :hugs:


----------



## hjh_1987

I'm out :( AF got me! :(


----------



## pinkneon

goddess25 said:


> It wont be long until APRIL is officially here so I thought I would start an April 2010 testing thread.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies for your :bfp: and lots of:dust::dust: coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> JLove84
> :witch:Maybenextimex:hugs:
> mummy_blues
> emilyandkai
> louibee
> :bfp:Calliebaby:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> portablechick
> :bfp:AmeliePoulain:bfp::happydance:
> LuvMyBoys
> TTCnewbie
> 
> 
> 3rd
> swanny
> :witch:faerieprozac:hugs:
> amethyst77
> Nanda0407
> :bfp:StarryNight:happydance:
> 
> 
> 4th:flower:Happy Easter
> Mystique26
> BWilliams
> :bfp:Nixilix:happydance:
> :witch:Kat_F:hugs:
> :witch:ArticBaby:hugs:
> thelistkeeper
> 
> 
> 5th
> Pelle
> bonjo808
> Igabell
> RchlSmly
> :witch:soon2bwifey:hugs:
> tryingfor#1
> 
> 
> 6th
> :witch:mum of four:hugs:
> alwayshope
> angel_dust
> keyahopes
> Dahlia
> :bfp:mamaxm:happydance:
> hjh_1987
> xLuciax
> sma1558
> 
> 
> 7th
> dlj2
> Dalilah
> doddy0402
> mommyB
> Portu
> Vegas Mama
> Jappygirl76
> 
> 
> 
> 8th
> tryinfor2010
> Here's hoping
> Tanikit
> Seb8
> wantingagirl
> thisisme
> NewlyHopeful
> :bfp:Nessicle:happydance:
> June_Sprite74
> 
> 
> 9th
> nadira037
> Leanne27
> rachael872211
> cheekyalana
> crystal443
> mellllly
> kcw81
> Reds05
> annamumof2
> le_annek
> pinkneon
> 
> 
> 10th
> Cyclura
> gingerwhinger
> lildudesez
> Klandagi
> Luzelle
> Jaymee Bee
> ARouge
> 
> 
> 11th
> happygolucky
> Butterball
> Hilarychad
> lime
> Hannah
> trying 4 3rd
> Sassy Sami
> myluckyyear
> 
> 
> 12th
> Vesta
> coco_bump
> mumanddad
> cdejdemommy
> 
> 
> 13th
> KandyKinz
> gailybaby
> Jaymee Bee
> Mistycat
> 
> 
> 14th
> luckystarr
> Vilranda
> tidyroom
> Kita
> 
> 
> 15th
> tessa
> sleepen
> GemmaG
> molly85
> Dizzyd
> 
> 
> 16th
> dragondrums
> goddess25
> soph77
> stardust22
> tryforbaby2
> 
> 
> 17th
> XMissxZoieX
> 
> 
> 18th
> Shey
> bumble b
> Lucky D
> maaybe2010
> 
> 
> 19th
> SquirrelGirl
> Marlarky
> giggles
> lumpy
> dottiemad79
> 
> 
> 20th
> xnmdl
> kazpeza
> 
> 
> 21st
> Flybee
> Ejay
> 
> 
> 22nd - Earth Day:flow::flow:
> Jaimie2Eyes
> buttercup3
> Firedancer41
> MrsWilson
> 
> 
> 23rd
> Tilliepink
> momtoboys1
> cheekybint
> BigPlans2010
> FsMummy
> 
> 
> 24th
> honeybee28
> reedsgirl1138
> Mrswez
> xGemxGemx
> 
> 
> 25th
> emmys_james
> Moorebetter
> 
> 
> 26th
> selina22
> Helly
> parkgirl
> 
> 
> 27th
> Ozzieshunni
> trying4no.1
> 
> 
> 28th
> FoxyLoxy28
> runnergrl
> Loren
> rocksy2185
> 
> 
> 29th
> louloubabs
> sconstance
> Sahrene1978
> skymommy08
> 
> 
> 30th
> NGRidley
> caro103
> cookie dough
> mlyn26
> ​
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO WE HAVE 144 APRIL TESTERS SO FAR.....
> OK girlies lets make this a great month filled with lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp:s
> Lots of :dust: to you all.



Hi. Unfortunately the :witch: got me today. So can you change my testing date please. I think it'll be around the 30th April! Thanks x


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello ladies, well done on your BFP's, Mamaxm - that's a shame about your chemical, whether you saw it coming or not it's still a blow - you're not alone though, I think I had one a few months ago, was a few days late - which is very unusual as I'm usually regular to the minute - then, the day I was going to test, I came on with very painful cramps and very heavy, the kind of heavy I hadn't really experienced since those early period days as a teenager! Bah, at least we all have each other :)

FX to you for next month and your :bfp: 

And baby dust to 

alwayshope
angel_dust
keyahopes
Dahlia
hjh_1987
xLuciax
sma1558

for testing today!

xx


----------



## Nessicle

thelistkeeper said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> it looks like a positive to me...
> 
> congrats.... are you wanting me to post it on the list or wait till you do some more..
> 
> I would say it is a BFP...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I would love to have it posted, but should I get a digi and take now? I am so scared and excited!!! Thanks bunches for putting up with me! LOL But I am :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm 11dpo and digi worked for me this morning :happydance::happydance:

Thank you for all the kind words! AF not due til Thursday so I'm a bit of a worrier at the moment he he but seeing the words "pregnant" on my digi this morning confirmed that everything is gonna be ok as Hcg is obviously rising fast or I wouldnt have got a "pregnant" on a digi! 

Congrats to everyone for their :bfp:s and FX and lots of :dust: to those coming up to ov etc!! xxx


----------



## keyahopes

Hey Goddess, just wanted to update, AF got me, so no April BFP for me:cry:


----------



## giggles.

keyahopes said:


> Hey Goddess, just wanted to update, AF got me, so no April BFP for me:cry:

:hugs: keyahopes :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

Hi godess just wanted to let you know BFP for me this morning on OPK then confirmed on clear blue + test gonna wait few more days untill digital my HCG isn't that high yet even concidering AF was due today would of thought I'd be high but I guess I OV later than clear blue told me this month


----------



## selina22

Just catching up and so many new :bfp: so congratulations :happydance:
and all those who's AF showed up :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

so i am currently cd12 and doing SMEP i have been opk since cd8 as this is my first cycle since coming off the pill CD8 CD9 CD10 the lines were quite dark but not as dark as the control line so neg right? CD11 CD12 there is barely no line at all so were those lines CD8,9,10 positives aaaahhh im going to keep testing and hope to get my +opk within the next two days but if i dont i am worried we didnt :sex: enough CD,8,9,10 hope im wrong and i get a +opk soon any advice 
Hope we all get our :bfp: soon 
xxxx


----------



## sunshine2010

Hi

I'm currently on CD10, last cycle was 29 days but the two before that were 27... so I'll try to hold off testing until CD30! 

Please add me for testing on 26th 

And huge congrats to all of those with BFP's.... and fingers crossed for everyone else


----------



## ARouge

Please add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellllly

witch got me today!!! boo hoo

ah well maybe next month!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Please can i be added to 28th? thank you :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Baronessgogo said:


> Please can i be added to 28th? thank you :D

YAY you are in the April testing thread...I want to be your bump buddy :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Praying for my BFP on April 10th :)


----------



## sma1588

bfn for me...tested this morning at the docs...


----------



## Baronessgogo

AmeliePoulain said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Please can i be added to 28th? thank you :D
> 
> YAY you are in the April testing thread...I want to be your bump buddy :flower:Click to expand...

Il try my very hardest for you :D


----------



## giggles.

mellllly said:


> witch got me today!!! boo hoo
> 
> ah well maybe next month!

:hugs: mellllly :hugs:
Sorry to read this! :flower:


----------



## giggles.

ARouge said:


> Please add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations ARouge :flower:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi can i be added to the april testing dates im up on the 16th thank you and congrats to all the BFPso far!


----------



## ttcstill

Looks like I am out ladies.... the BFP yesterday must have been an evap..... took one this morning and one this afternoon and both are -.... :cry:


----------



## giggles.

ttcstill said:


> Looks like I am out ladies.... the BFP yesterday must have been an evap..... took one this morning and one this afternoon and both are -.... :cry:

awwwwwwww I am sorry ttcstill! But I keep getting told, "You're not out until the :witch: appears. Sending :hugs:


----------



## mommyB

I am out for April :( Hoping for better luck in May, my 27th birthday is May 20th. I would love a BFP surprise!


----------



## BigPlans2010

Congrats to all the :bfp: s so far!


----------



## giggles.

mommyB said:


> I am out for April :( Hoping for better luck in May, my 27th birthday is May 20th. I would love a BFP surprise!

:hugs: mommyB :hugs:
Hope you get your birthday surprise :dust:


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!

:hugs: to all those that got AF xx


----------



## thelistkeeper

ttcstill said:


> Looks like I am out ladies.... the BFP yesterday must have been an evap..... took one this morning and one this afternoon and both are -.... :cry:

:cry: Oh no! So sorry hon...:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Wow what a lot of updates... done to here!

Welcome to all the testers good luck for this month.... sending lots of :dust: your way.

To all the new BFPs..... XLuciaX & ARouge Congratulations I am so excited for the both of you... have a H&H 9 months.

Mamaxm - I am so sorry for your loss even though you saw it coming its still pretty hard. I hope you get your sticky bean very very soon. 

TTCstill - I hope that your not out and you get another positive test. I am not going to put anything next to your name yet just incase. I know its a huge disappointment.

To all of you who have sent updates that the witch has arrived - Sorry she appeared and have wonderful luck next month.


----------



## goddess25

thelistkeeper are you wanting me to put your BFP up yet or are you waiting to confirm it with your doctor?


----------



## Tessa

How exciting to see so many :bfp: on this thread!!
Congrats ladies!!

Hope there are many more to come!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## angel777

congrats to all those so far!!!
Hugs to all those who the witch visited, could u put me do for the 12th plz, im 12dpo now!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## goddess25

done


----------



## Doingit4us

New to the site and loving it! Congratulations to all the :bfp: !! Wish you the best for the next 9 months. To all those that got :bfn:, don't get down. Good luck next month!

I am supposed to get my :witch: on Thurs I think. I was a little off this past cycle. I took a hpt on Mon and it was :bfn:. Please add me for 8 Apr. Thanks!


----------



## kayla's mommy

can u put me down for the 17th. thanks


----------



## Kalysia

I think I fancy a try for the 18th, please. Best of luck, Ladies! ^_^!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Everyone! Congrats to all the BFP! Im new to BnB, please put me down for testing on the 28th.
FX for more BFP's!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ARouge said:


> Please add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance::happydance:

congratulations honey!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm
testing 22nd :) x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can you add me please x x


----------



## ttc_elle

Hi all I am a newbie!

So far as testing goes, I'm due to O around the 10th, will be BD-ing tomorrow and the 10th - when should I be testing?

Elle x


----------



## mrs g 09

hiya put me down for the 20th please. :thumbup:


----------



## cheekyalana

the :witch: got me this morning, gutted! Ah well will keep my eye out for the May testing thread goddess!! Good luck to all u lady's for the rest of the month! Baby dust to you all xox


----------



## giggles.

cheekyalana said:


> the :witch: got me this morning, gutted! Ah well will keep my eye out for the May testing thread goddess!! Good luck to all u lady's for the rest of the month! Baby dust to you all xox

That nasty :witch: she should know when to disappear!!! :flower:


----------



## Twitch

Hi...congrats to all that have a BFP this month!

Can you put me down for the 16th please?

9 days to go..........


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25 said:


> thelistkeeper are you wanting me to put your BFP up yet or are you waiting to confirm it with your doctor?


Well, I am sad to report that I took a CB Digi this morning and got 'not pregnant'. :cry: So something is not right. I have not started AF, so not sure what to think. But I can say that it is not looking good, cause hubby and I were last together Mar 17th, and surely it would show up by now, or at least by this weekend if I am indeed preggers. I am beginning to feel like testing early was not a good idea...:shrug:


----------



## Glencoe-Girl

HI, i'm just posting my firt time today, i'm using CBFM for first time, on day one of my cycle today, hoping to join others TTC


----------



## Nixilix

Angel for me xx


----------



## stardust22

Please could I change my testing date to the 18th April please. 
Thanks
x


----------



## giggles.

Nixilix said:


> Angel for me xx

:hug: Nixilix :hug:
Am so so sorry.


----------



## Hannah

:hugs: Nixilux. Hope you're ok.x

And :hugs: to every one who got AF.


----------



## stardust22

Welcome Glencoe-Girl!!

Nixilix - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## thelistkeeper

Nixilix said:


> Angel for me xx


Oh hon, I know how you feel... :hugs::cry:


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Nixilix said:


> Angel for me xx

I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I may still be in it ladies...... my Temps jumped back up today so my chart looks like I had an implantation dip....... I guess we will see what happens...fx'd


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations on all the BFP this month so far....:happydance:

Nixilix :hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello Ladies,

Well I am still in it. AF did not show up yet, but i did get a BFN. I have never been late before, so this is a bit unusual for me. Let's keep our fx'd!!!

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## maaybe2010

Congratulations to all the ladies who are soon to be big and fat :) :happydance:

And so many :hugs: for the ladies who have been visited by the witch

:dust: to everyone still to test!

xx


----------



## Doingit4us

I'm out ladies. Good luck to everyone else. At least practicing is fun...lol


----------



## Reds05

Nixilix said:


> Angel for me xx

I am so sorry Nix. Lots of :hugs: to you.


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls x


----------



## Vegas Mama

I was supposed to test today, but I think I am going to wait until the 9th. Give AF a chance to show up, since I don't want to get my hopes up. Could I be moved please?? Thank you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Goddess I am pretty sure I gave you my date but I don't see my down. I am 1dpo so I think I will test on the 20th. I was for the 27th. Thank you


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here.

Welcome to everyone who is new to this thread... fingers crossed for you and i hope its your month. Good Luck :dust:

thelistkeeper - sometimes the digi's are not good i hear... wait a few days and try again. I hope this is just a little blip in your journey.

ttcstill - woohoo fingers crossed, here's hoping.

ttc_elle - welcome and you should aim to test 14 days after your ovulation date so let me know when that is and I will put you down on the testing schedule.

Reedsgirl sorry dont know how that happened. Your down for the 20th.

Nixilix - I am so so sorry for your loss. I have been there and I know exactly how you are feeling. Huge hugs to you and let me know if I can do anything to help. We are all here for you.


----------



## Shey

I got AF on the 3rd so probably wont test now til the 26th


----------



## goddess25

ok shey I will change you, updated to here!


----------



## Shey

thank you goddess


----------



## Dahlia

I'm out. :(


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear that Dahlia... good luck next month!

updated.


----------



## Shey

goddess i can't find you on fb can you pm me your email addy you use for it


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25, I have heard that as well. I am gonna wait and test again Sat like my family doc suggested. I am spending a fortune testing and just need to stop! LOL Patience is not something I have a lot of, so it is hard, but I just need to wait and see now...


----------



## lauren888

im due to test on sat or 24th due to strange af's since coming off implanon, either way, baby dust and baby glue xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi. I am Kim and I am on CD 11. I will test on April 29. Please add me. Thanks!


----------



## JLove84

AF got me.....but can you put me down for the 27th? Thanks!


----------



## Kita

Im out, AF got me! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Tanikit

AF got me today too. Hugs to the rest of those AF got and good luck for the next cycle.


----------



## camilitary

hi, i'm new can you add me to test on the 25th


----------



## goddess25

Kita & Tanikit sorry about your AF turning up - Good Luck next month.

To everyone else I have added you.

Where are all the BFPs???


Updated to here!


----------



## goddess25

Kita & Tanikit sorry about your AF turning up - Good Luck next month.

To everyone else I have added you.

Where are all the BFPs???


Updated to here!


----------



## Pelle

hello, 

I am out, too. Damn witch got me yesterday! (I was to test on April 5th, but it was bfn)

Good luck and baby dusts to all the April testers!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lumpy

Big congratulations for the 6 :BFP: so far and:hugs: for those that the :witch: has visited.

Especially big :hugs: for those two special angels. I'm so sorry ladies. Lots of extra sticky :dust: for you for next month.

I'm 8 dpo and no symptons this month so we'll just have to wait and see. The tww is so BORING!!

Good luck to evryone waiting to text still

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have dark brown blood. its weird cos im not due for another 2 weeks! :|


----------



## Seb8

I got my BFP last night!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

Just to update. AF arrived.....onto next cycle. x


----------



## thelistkeeper

Well, my bfp from Mon has now turned into an :angel: as well... I posted a thread explaining... 

FX'd for all of you ladies still waiting to test.... :dust: to you all!


----------



## le_annek

Well the witch arrived bang on time this morning :( good luck everyone xxx


----------



## honeybee28

so sorry listkeeper.xx


----------



## mumanddad

well the witch got me again now on to cycle 26 :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Seb8 said:


> I got my BFP last night!!!!

Congrats!

To everyone with AF:hugs::hugs:

Listkeeper you have my prayers!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thought I posted this already.. :) Guess it was the other thread

:witch: got me today! Bring it on, next cycle. :baby:

:paper: poor DH. I actually feel kinda bad he has to go through this again! LOL


----------



## Reds05

Well, starting to get a bit confused now. AF due today and I started spotting yesterday morning.

It was peachy CM then watery red and only when I wiped or checked my CP. Used a liner and even then there was nothing on it. About 4 this morning I went to the toilet and thought 'oh well, AF definitely arrived' and used a tampon. Sorry if this is TMI but there was only brown blood on it when I took it out (really sorry if TMI)
Well today again its watery red and only when I wipe or check my CP.

Had a really bad headache today, sicky feeling in my stomach (not really got an appetite) and been feeling tired.

I had implantation bleeding with my DS but since it was 7 years ago, I can't quite remember what it was like.

Any advice (or even just someone to vent to!) would be much appreciated.

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: and :hugs: to everyone that the witch has decided to visit.


----------



## Nixilix

thelistkeeper - me too, bfp and now an angel. its hard. hugs to you xxx


----------



## Liz5178

I would love to be added to 4/21 :)

Thank you!!


----------



## thelistkeeper

Nixilix said:


> thelistkeeper - me too, bfp and now an angel. its hard. hugs to you xxx


It is hard isn't it? I really hope you get your :bfp: sticky bean soon... :hugs: to you as well my dear!


----------



## goddess25

listkeeper I am so sorry.. I now how you are feeling its pretty hard. Have you told your hubby? Huge hugs to you.

To All you ladies who have there AF - good luck next month :dust:

Seb8 - Congratulations on your :BFP: I am so excited for you, here is to a H&H 9 months. Enjoy!

updated to here.


----------



## portu

Im out. Here we go onto another emotional rollercoaster of a month


----------



## thelistkeeper

goddess25 I have told him and he is ok, he is very supportive even from far away... He says even though I may not want to hear this, it may be for the best that I am not pregnant while he is away due to my history... And I guess I kind of have to agree. God does have a plan and I do believe everything happens for a reason.. He did say he will do his best to knock me up as soon as he gets back! That made me smile anyway. Thank you all for your kind words and I will still be around watching and fx'd for everyone to get their bfp's. Then hopefully I will get mine when hubby returns... :hugs: to you all!


----------



## FsMummy

thelistkeeper said:


> goddess25 I have told him and he is ok, he is very supportive even from far away... He says even though I may not want to hear this, it may be for the best that I am not pregnant while he is away due to my history... And I guess I kind of have to agree. God does have a plan and I do believe everything happens for a reason.. He did say he will do his best to knock me up as soon as he gets back! That made me smile anyway. Thank you all for your kind words and I will still be around watching and fx'd for everyone to get their bfp's. Then hopefully I will get mine when hubby returns... :hugs: to you all!

:hugs:


----------



## xnmd1

:hugs: to all the ladies with the special angels
and congrats to those with their BFP's :happydance:
good luck and fx'd to all the remainding testers for this month! and best wishes for next month to those that were cursed by the witch!


----------



## xLuciax

hey girlys just checking in seeing how you all are just wanted to let you know goddess I had a chemical unfortunately my bfp didnt last for long xxx


----------



## goddess25

XLuciaX I am so sorry for your loss, i hope you get a sticky bean next month. Huge hugs!

I don't like how this thread is going! Far to many losses already.

updated.


----------



## xLuciax

thanks godess I know I read the title its really sad hope all that have had losses this month are feeling better and get your special here to stay beans soon xx


----------



## goddess25

XLuciaX and to all the other girls who have had there losses this month, I have been there and its rough so if any of you need to talk feel free to PM me!


----------



## selina22

Sorry for all losses this month :hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## BigPlans2010

April isn't looking to good.

Sorry to those with angels :hugs:

Congrats to those with :bfp: - sending you sticky :dust:


Good luck to those, like me, still stuck in the TWW and those moving onto next month.
:dust:​


----------



## Angel_dust

:witch: arrived for me, gotta admit she kept me guessing for a day or two but definitely arived yesterday... *sighs* onto next month :coffee:


----------



## sma1588

sorry for the losses ladies...

as for me ive seen nothing but BFNs every time i test... im loosing streangth in thinking its going to happen now. i just dont know what to think anymore


----------



## zoe87

Got my BFP this month the 9th which was my OHs bday!


----------



## amethyst77

Def a :bfn: for me... roll on next month. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Zoe on your BFP.

Sorry to both of you with your AF, good luck next month.

Updated to here!


----------



## giggles.

Oh gosh,
I am so sorry to all those who have experienced a loss this month :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you all. 

Sorry to those that have been gotten by the :witch:

Fingers crossed for all of you that are trying again next month!! :flower:

Congratulations to the bfp :hug: So pleased for you.

I am currently 8dpo (Sunday) 
:dust: to all those still waiting for their bfp


----------



## goddess25

I am ??DPO as I never know when it happens but I am CD30 on Friday and I am going to test then. I suppose I could test a bit earlier but we will see what happens. I dont feel anything yet this month, no signs or symptoms apart from a wee bit of lower back pain which i seem to get when i am going to miscarry.. so i am hoping this is just purely coincidental. We will see.

Good Luck to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## mamaxm

hugs to my fellow girls with angels :hugs: we'll get a good strong eggy with a good strong swimmer next cycle :)


----------



## LittleLulu

my heart goes out to all the mom's with angels. 

Good luck and baby dust to everybody.

Today I am 12 DPO... took a test and BFN. This cycle is driving me bonkers! I have a very drastic triphasic shift.... starting 9DPO my temps have been .7-.9 degrees higher than the previous 8! Yet still a BFN :( You can see my current chart on my signature. 

Still hoping there is hope, I guess I will know by Tuesday. If dear AF shows up, it should show up tomorrow or Monday, Tuesday at the latest. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## mamaxm

your chart looks great, fx'd for you!


----------



## Mistycat

LittleLulu said:


> my heart goes out to all the mom's with angels.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everybody.
> 
> Today I am 12 DPO... took a test and BFN. This cycle is driving me bonkers! I have a very drastic triphasic shift.... starting 9DPO my temps have been .7-.9 degrees higher than the previous 8! Yet still a BFN :( You can see my current chart on my signature.
> 
> Still hoping there is hope, I guess I will know by Tuesday. If dear AF shows up, it should show up tomorrow or Monday, Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

Wow thats a good chart! What test sensitivity are you using? Are your charts normally that dramatic? If not, I'd say something has to show up soon! Best of luck!


----------



## Snugggs

Hi ladies,

:hugs:for the ladies who have had angels this month xx

:flower: to the bfp ladies. Heres wishing you all a very health and sticky 9 months xx

I was down to test in the 10th which I was 112dpo. I got a bfn, but as to yet no af! Will update once I know either way.

Fx for the rest of you still in the running for this month xxx


----------



## Ley

sorry /i'm a late joiner but can you add me to April 25th please?


----------



## 2016

Can you please put me down for 20th April. Thanks :hugs:

This is my first cycle after a second ectopic and we were technically NTNP/WTT but my ov came 5 days early and we got "caught out" :blush:

So I either want :af: or a bean in the right place (for a change) :dohh:


----------



## NewlyHopeful

No AF and no BFP??? I will keep you posted.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am feeling kinda positive about this month .. ive been doing the SMEP im now 7dpo i cant wait to start testing im getting sore & tingly nipples =D xx


----------



## honeybee28

oooh fx for you zoie!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you and all the best to you hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## sunshine2010

I think from my pos opk and cycle pattern I'm probably due around the 26th now... so could I be moved to test on 28th please? (day before my holiday !)


----------



## FsMummy

good luck to everyone due to test :hugs: to all the angel mummys :(


----------



## momtoboys1

Congratulations on the :bfp: 's
Sorry to those who got :witch:

I'm almost in the 2ww...got my ewcm today, and past two days have been watery cm.
I'll :sex: tonight and tomorrow and then I think we are done.
I have such a good feeling about this month and am very hopeful for a new year baby.
I'll be testing on the 23rd, anyone else?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please include me for testers on April 23rd 

Congrats to all those who've had :BFP: . Hop to join you guys soon :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

1dpo, officially in the two week wait yey!! Still finishing off smep though so bding tonight and wednesday night. i really really hope this is our cycle. we're on cycle 5 but 3rd cycle of smep - third time lucky right?!xxx


----------



## Mistycat

Well I'm afraid I'm out for this month - the dreaded :witch: showed her face this morning on 10DPO can you believe it! 

I tried to fix my short luteal phase with Vitamin B6 this month and whilst it bought OV on by a day, the LP remained at nine days :cry:

Spoke to my Doctor today as I had Day 21 Bloods done this cycle and the results came back normal confirming I am OV'ing so at least thats good. They won't refer me to a fertility specialist until I have been trying for a year, even though I am 35. The most they will do for me is have DH's :spermy: tested. I don't think he is the problem as in a previous relationship some years ago his GF got pregnant by error and she chose to say goodbye to it (shock horror for all us trying so hard!!). However things change over the years so it's good to get him checked out too I guess, although he's not enthralled by the idea :haha:

I really wanted a Christmas bubba, but I'm not going to get one so I wish all you other ladies still in the game this month all the best for a special present at Christmas! To console myself I am finally allowing myself a long awaited stiff drink.....and its lovely!! :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Little update from me.. as some of you know, ive been bleeding brown/black enough to need a tampton, then went to pink enough to need a tampton now, wipe pink discarge :| anyidea, sounds weird, but ive been very emotional, i cried on princess dairys and p.s i love you.. p.s i love you is a tpyical girly weeper, but the first time i watched it didnt cry once, and thought it was rubbish :rofl: 

ive had tingly boobies and tender boobies, plus a weird tingle though my c-section scar :|


----------



## giggles.

Enjoy your drink Mistycat, :dust: for your next cycle!!


----------



## jodie4805

hi, could you please add me to 23rd April?


----------



## Loren

how evil are my evaps!!!!! showed the girls in cyber.... and they wer convinced it was BFP but took another test to be sure and got BFN its just pure evil they should sort the tests out so things like that dont happen!!!!

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/Loren20invertstick.jpg


https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/loren20stick.jpg


----------



## goddess25

its been a few days since I managed to get on here and I was hoping to see some BFPs.. but there a few who look quite hopeful.

MissZoie - I hope your boobs are a sure sign of good things to come this month. i am feeling strangely positive too this month so we will see. Sunshine I have moved your date. Mistycat sorry to hear that the witch arrived, I am sure you will get that new years baby soon. 

UPdated to here.


----------



## goddess25

its been a few days since I managed to get on here and I was hoping to see some BFPs.. but there a few who look quite hopeful.

MissZoie - I hope your boobs are a sure sign of good things to come this month. i am feeling strangely positive too this month so we will see. Sunshine I have moved your date. Mistycat sorry to hear that the witch arrived, I am sure you will get that new years baby soon. 

UPdated to here.


----------



## Mystique26

Hi y'all ladies. AF got me on March 28th so can you please add me for April 24th? That's my bday and a BFP will be the best bday gift for me ever. Goodluck to us all ladies. :dust:


----------



## LuckyStarr

Please can you move me to the 23rd. last months witch turned up late. Thank You x x x


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi, please can you add me to April 25th 

Thanks xx


----------



## mmdaviney

please add me for 21st April - though I know I'll test before!! xxx good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzyd

:witch: got me!! I was down for the 15th..thanks!


----------



## giggles.

Dizzyd said:


> :witch: got me!! I was down for the 15th..thanks!

:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

ok updated.

DizzyD sorry the witch arrived. To everyone else welcome and good luck :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Dizzyd said:


> :witch: got me!! I was down for the 15th..thanks!

Sorry about that Dizzd! :hugs:


----------



## mmdaviney

hi i was down for 21st but AF showed this morning!

good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry mmdaviney! I hope May brings more luck for you! :hugs:


----------



## giggles.

mmdaviney said:


> hi i was down for 21st but AF showed this morning!
> 
> good luck to the rest of you!!

:hugs: mmdaviney


----------



## Twitch

Witch came today....feeling a bit low at the moment. Tomorrow is a new day & I will get my positivity back, aiming now for a January 2011 baby!

Good luck to all still waiting to test, sorry to all who also got af - it sucks!!

On to May we go x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Twitch


----------



## johnoblueshoe

can you please add me im due to test on the 22nd april


----------



## doddy0402

forgot to update, witch got me...on to next month! good luck girlies!!x


----------



## SBB

Hi can you add me for the 20th April - thank you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## honeybee28

johnoblueshoe - your profile pic is sooo cute!!

hugs to everyone got by the horrid witch, congrats to the bfps.xxx


----------



## Here's Hoping

Please add me to the BFP count - got my BFP at 16DPO!!

Goodluck to everyone else still waiting to test and hugs to those who got AF.

xx


----------



## giggles.

I think :witch: is on her way, I have cramping right now, feeling horrid because of it :-(
I am gonna hate the next few days waiting and just wish :witch: would hurry up and I would know either way.


----------



## parkgirl

congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to those who got the :witch: 

Tons of :dust: for those left to test.


----------



## goddess25

Here's hoping - Congratulations on your BFP, finally another one has been a long time coming. I am so happy for you!

Commiserations to mmdaviney, Twitch and doddy0402 - sorry the witch arrived and I hope you get your 2011 baby soon. 

Giggles - I am feeling much the same as you but will wait a few days and see what happens, at the moment I am going between oh thats sore and it must be an AF cramp to its there but not that much so maybe its an implantation cramp, but I suspect like you my period is on its way!

Updated!


----------



## Firedancer41

HannahGraceee said:


> Little update from me.. as some of you know, ive been bleeding brown/black enough to need a tampton, then went to pink enough to need a tampton now, wipe pink discarge :| anyidea, sounds weird, but ive been very emotional, i cried on princess dairys and p.s i love you.. p.s i love you is a tpyical girly weeper, but the first time i watched it didnt cry once, and thought it was rubbish :rofl:
> 
> ive had tingly boobies and tender boobies, plus a weird tingle though my c-section scar :|

I love PS I Love You (and Gerard Butler too!!!!!!)


----------



## kayla's mommy

just received my:bfp:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Kayla's mommy!


----------



## goddess25

Kayla's mommy Congratulations... i wish you all the best.. its an exciting journey. 

updated.


----------



## goddess25

Kayla's mommy Congratulations... i wish you all the best.. its an exciting journey. 

updated.


----------



## gailybaby

So guess i shoudl update this thread too! Ladies no :witch: CD33 today normally regular on 28 days. tested at 15 dpo and it was :bfn: so waiting till tomorrow if still no show then going to test again! i pray for my :bfp: 

Congrats to all the :bfp: ers and SSBD to all still waiting like me!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks ladies.


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations Kayla's Mommy.


----------



## giggles.

goddess25 said:


> Giggles - I am feeling much the same as you but will wait a few days and see what happens, at the moment I am going between oh thats sore and it must be an AF cramp to its there but not that much so maybe its an implantation cramp, but I suspect like you my period is on its way!

I am waiting too. Hate the waiting, the last few days just seem to be the hardest!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Firedancer41 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Little update from me.. as some of you know, ive been bleeding brown/black enough to need a tampton, then went to pink enough to need a tampton now, wipe pink discarge :| anyidea, sounds weird, but ive been very emotional, i cried on princess dairys and p.s i love you.. p.s i love you is a tpyical girly weeper, but the first time i watched it didnt cry once, and thought it was rubbish :rofl:
> 
> ive had tingly boobies and tender boobies, plus a weird tingle though my c-section scar :|
> 
> I love PS I Love You (and Gerard Butler too!!!!!!)Click to expand...

Omg i know! what a hottie!!!!!!!!:blush::cloud9:


----------



## Tolian

can you add me to the list? i'm testing 27th april


----------



## ttc_elle

I'm also testing 27th - I should be two days late then too so we shall see if AF arrives first


----------



## Vilranda

I got my :bfp: yesterday. Here's hoping a H&H 8 months. :thumbup:


----------



## xnmd1

congrats viranda! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Kayla's Mom & Vilranda!!! :dance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Vilranda! I love to see the number climb-hope I can make it higher next week!


----------



## lgabell

:nope:

the witch turned up!

No BFP for me!

Louise x


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations Vilranda :flower:


----------



## giggles.

lgabell said:


> :nope:
> 
> the witch turned up!
> 
> No BFP for me!
> 
> Louise x

:hugs:


----------



## Tolian

good luck to those waiting to test.

Congratulations Vilranda


----------



## Kitten

I'm going to test on the 17th :)


----------



## selina22

:hugs: to those that AF arrived 
:happydance: to those with :bfp:

Im going to test this time nxt week though it will be early my AF due 26th but hope she doesnt arrive x


----------



## goddess25

ok updated girls. Congratulations Vilranda way to go whoopeee!!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

Congrats vilranda :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Reds05

Congrats to all those who got their :bfp: and :hugs: to those who got a visit from :witch:

I'm out - AF showed up on Monday night so onto next cyle.


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.


----------



## Vesta

I'm out. The :witch: got me the other day.


----------



## giggles.

Vesta said:


> I'm out. The :witch: got me the other day.

:hug:


----------



## sleepen

just figured i would update bfn but still no af am now 2-3 days late and 19dpo


----------



## Vilranda

kayla's mommy said:


> Congrats vilranda :happydance::yipee:

You too! Sorry I'm so late, been busy lol.

Thank you all for your Congrats :hugs: means a lot. :D


----------



## Firedancer41

sleepen said:


> just figured i would update bfn but still no af am now 2-3 days late and 19dpo

Hmm Sleepen, your chart looks pretty good, 19dpo and no AF-don't get discouraged, have you seen the recent threads about how many people didn't get a BFP for weeks or even NEVER when they were pregnant? Are you going to request a blood test?


----------



## soph77

The witch got me, I'm out :(
but excited and looking forward to my bfp in May :)

Congrats to the ladies who have got their bfp!


----------



## sleepen

not yet figured i would wait a little longer than if she does not show make an app w/doc and see what he says


----------



## nybison1978

Im in my 2ww, I had back to the doctors on April 27. I am so excitied. Prayers to everyone.


----------



## goddess25

updated


----------



## xnmd1

put me down for a BFP!


----------



## LuckyD

AF got me - on to May!


----------



## Kita

xnmd1 said:


> put me down for a BFP!

Congrats hun!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanababy2love

goddess25 said:


> It wont be long until APRIL is officially here so I thought I would start an April 2010 testing thread.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies for your :bfp: and lots of:dust::dust: coming your way.
> 
> please put me down for the 22...thanks!
> 
> 1st
> JLove84
> :witch:Maybenextimex:hugs:
> mummy_blues
> emilyandkai
> louibee
> :bfp:Calliebaby:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> portablechick
> :bfp:AmeliePoulain:bfp::happydance:
> :witch:LuvMyBoys:hugs:
> TTCnewbie
> 
> 
> 3rd
> swanny
> :witch:faerieprozac:hugs:
> :witch:amethyst77:hugs:
> Nanda0407
> :bfp:StarryNight:happydance:
> 
> 
> 4th:flower:Happy Easter
> Mystique26
> BWilliams
> :hugs:Nixilix:hugs::angel:
> :witch:Kat_F:hugs:
> :witch:ArticBaby:hugs:
> :hugs:thelistkeeper:hugs::angel:
> 
> 
> 5th
> :witch:Pelle:hugs:
> bonjo808
> :witch:Igabell:hugs:
> RchlSmly
> :witch:soon2bwifey:hugs:
> tryingfor#1
> 
> 
> 6th
> :witch:mum of four:hugs:
> alwayshope
> :witch:angel_dust:hugs:
> :witch:keyahopes:hugs:
> :witch:Dahlia:hugs:
> :hugs:mamaxm:hugs::angel:
> :witch:hjh_1987:hugs:
> :hugs:xLuciax:hugs::angel:
> sma1558
> 
> 
> 7th
> dlj2
> Dalilah
> :witch:doddy0402:hugs:
> :witch:mommyB:hugs:
> :witch:Portu:hugs:
> Jappygirl76
> 
> 
> 
> 8th
> tryinfor2010
> :bfp:Here's hoping:happydance:
> :witch:Tanikit:hugs:
> :bfp:Seb8:happydance:
> wantingagirl
> thisisme
> NewlyHopeful
> :bfp:Nessicle:happydance:
> June_Sprite74
> :witch:Doingit4us:hugs:
> 
> 
> 9th
> nadira037
> :witch:Leanne27:hugs:
> :witch:rachael872211:hugs:
> :witch:cheekyalana:hugs:
> crystal443
> :witch:mellllly:hugs:
> :witch:kcw81:hugs:
> :witch:Reds05:hugs:
> annamumof2
> :witch:le_annek:hugs:
> Vegasmama
> :bfp:Zoe87:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 10th
> Cyclura
> gingerwhinger
> lildudesez
> Klandagi
> Luzelle
> Jaymee Bee
> :bfp:ARouge:happydance:
> Snugggs
> :witch:whitbit22:hugs:
> 
> 
> 11th
> :bfp:happygolucky:happydance:
> Butterball
> Hilarychad
> lime
> Hannah
> trying 4 3rd
> Sassy Sami
> myluckyyear
> 
> 
> 12th
> :witch:Vesta:hugs:
> coco_bump
> :witch:mumanddad:hugs:
> cdejdemommy
> angel777
> 
> 
> 13th
> KandyKinz
> gailybaby
> Jaymee Bee
> :witch:Mistycat:hugs:
> 
> 
> 14th
> :bfp:Vilranda:happydance:
> tidyroom
> :witch:Kita:hugs:
> 
> 
> 15th
> tessa
> sleepen
> GemmaG
> molly85
> :witch:Dizzyd:hugs:
> 
> 
> 16th
> dragondrums
> goddess25
> :witch:soph77:hugs:
> tryforbaby2
> new mummy2010
> :witch:Twitch:hugs:
> 
> 
> 17th
> XMissxZoieX
> :bfp:Kayla's mommy:happydance:
> kitten
> 
> 
> 18th
> bumble b
> Lucky D
> maaybe2010
> camocutie2006
> stardust22
> kalysia
> 
> 
> 19th
> SquirrelGirl
> Marlarky
> giggles
> lumpy
> dottiemad79
> 
> 
> 20th
> xnmdl
> kazpeza
> reedsgirl1138
> mrs g 09
> 2016
> SBB
> 
> 
> 21st
> Flybee
> Ejay
> Liz5178
> :witch:mmdaviney:hugs:
> 
> 
> 22nd - Earth Day:flow::flow:
> Jaimie2Eyes
> buttercup3
> Firedancer41
> MrsWilson
> Hannah Graceee
> johnoblueshoe
> 
> 
> 23rd
> Tilliepink
> momtoboys1
> cheekybint
> BigPlans2010
> FsMummy
> Isi Buttercup
> Jodie4805
> luckystarr
> 
> 
> 24th
> honeybee28
> Mrswez
> xGemxGemx
> Lauren888
> Mystique26
> 
> 
> 25th
> emmys_james
> Moorebetter
> Camilitary
> Ley
> pjfunnybunny
> 
> 
> 26th
> selina22
> Helly
> parkgirl
> Shey
> 
> 
> 27th
> Ozzieshunni
> trying4no.1
> JLove84
> Tolian
> 
> 
> 28th
> FoxyLoxy28
> runnergrl
> Loren
> rocksy2185
> Baronessgogo
> Baby Dreamer82
> sunshine 2010
> 
> 
> 29th
> louloubabs
> sconstance
> Sahrene1978
> skymommy08
> Mrskcbrown
> 
> 
> 30th
> NGRidley
> caro103
> cookie dough
> mlyn26
> pinkneon
> ​
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO WE HAVE 175 APRIL TESTERS SO FAR.....
> OK girlies lets make this a great month filled with lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp:s
> Lots of :dust: to you all.

please put me down for the 22...thanks!


----------



## 2016

I know I am way early with my testing but just got a new :bfp: today. Don't know yet if its another ectopic....or even if it will stick. But it is a bfp nonetheless so I thought I would share for statistical purposes :dohh:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Xnmd1 and 2016!!!


----------



## dragondrums

Congrats to all who got their BFP! Hugs to everyone af got and :dust: to all!

AF was supposed to be here 3 days ago and I have poas three times now, at 12dpo,14dpo, and now today, 16dpo and all have been bfn, BUT I know that I am, and will let everyone know when my BFP decides to show! :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm down for the 18th but AF is due today.
:bfn: but no witchy!

I'll update again once something 'offical' happens :)

xx


----------



## molly85

She arrived on time I just calculated wrong. gooduck to all those left


----------



## Ejay

AF got me today, feeling a bit low.

on to cycle 8

x


----------



## selina22

congratulations to all :bfp: 
:hugs: to all that the witch got
i am going to test from 8dpo i know its to early but i just want to know lol
x fx to all


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.


XNMD1 AND 2016 Congratulations on your BFPs.. I am so happy for you guys.

To everyone else that got there AF , I hope you have a better month next time.

I am in a similar position to a few others out there, I am CD31 with no AF yet but am BFN. I have been having light cramping for about 4 days and light lower back pain, plus some waves of nausea. No signs of AF so just waiting to see what happens. Hope either happens soon as its driving me crazy!


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi there sorry not been in touch only just got back from holiday, unfortunately for me it was not a good one as the evil witch arrived while away and dashed my hopes, but never mind onto the next month! 
Hope everyone else is good and them :bfp:'s keep coming.
For all others who were visited big :hugs: to you all


----------



## lumpy

Hi Ladies 
Its lovely to see some more beautiful :bfp:'s on here!

Unfortunately that nasty old :witch: caught up with me - early again! :nope:

Onto May! Just gotta get my PMA back on track!!

Good luck for all those waiting to test still.


----------



## goddess25

updated


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry to those the :witch: had visited early/on time/late

Good Luck to those who are waiting to :test:


----------



## goddess25

i updated gingerwhinger as having a BFP for the person who does the stats... i saw it on another thread! Congratulations.


----------



## bumble b

:witch: got me, on to may!


----------



## giggles.

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ditto... I'm out.


----------



## goddess25

ok sorry about that... i will probably be joining you soon.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My boobies are KILLING


----------



## goddess25

good sign mine are too


----------



## stardust22

:witch: got me today!! 

:cry:

Good luck for the rest of you ladies !!


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.


----------



## sleepen

i'm out the witch arrived yesterday evening

good luck to all


----------



## MrsWez

I got my :bfp: this morning. What I did differently:

Sperm Meets Egg
SoftCups
Preseed 

It has taken us 6 months to get pregnant again. Last pregnancy ended in a MMC at 10 weeks and that took 9 months. FXed for a healthy sticky bean. :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

congratulations MrsWez!!! =D

I'm out =/ x


----------



## goddess25

I am out too. The witch finally turned up on day 33! 

Congratulations MrsWez. I am so pleased for you. I am going to try the SMEP plan this month and get my hands on some pre seed too. Not to mention I have 20 Ovulation sticks. I am determined this is it this time!

Updated to here.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mrs. Wez!!!


----------



## gailybaby

Just for your ladies to update your stats on the front page. 

I have a confirmed bean growing. Very cautiously excited and hoping its a sticky little one! 

SSBD to you all and I hope to see lots of :bfp: for the rest of April.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

goddess25 said:


> I am out too. The witch finally turned up on day 33!
> 
> Congratulations MrsWez. I am so pleased for you. I am going to try the SMEP plan this month and get my hands on some pre seed too. Not to mention I have 20 Ovulation sticks. I am determined this is it this time!
> 
> Updated to here.

Im doing SMEP again this month .. did it last cycle but i must admit didnt keep to it all the time lol :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations gailybaby I am so pleased for you. Have a wonderful 9 months.

Miss Zoie lets hope we can both conceive this month on SMEP.

Updated.


----------



## honeybee28

why arent there more bfps this month?! seems like the witch is being mega evil.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> why arent there more bfps this month?! seems like the witch is being mega evil.

Yes, I agree 100%!!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Yes its been a pretty bad month so far. I hope all you girls waiting to test, get a fantastic result to up our stats. Good luck to everyone still testing.


----------



## Moondance

Now I'm confused as to why we need 2 April threads....
there is this one, the so called "Official" and the other, "April Showers please bring us BFP's"


:wacko:


----------



## maaybe2010

AF x


----------



## Hannah

I am out. :witch: finally go me yesterday. Good luck to all those still left to test.x


----------



## FsMummy

:witch: for me yesterday unfortunately :(


----------



## giggles.

:hug: to all those that got their AF. Will see you on the May thread.

:dust: to all with bfp .... hope you all have a wonderful 9 months ahead of you.


----------



## Moondance

I still don't know what my body is doing. AF is due sometime between Thursday and Saturday, could show up on any one of those 3 days...


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to all with BFPs so far :)

I'm hoping to test early today, depends on whether the postman brings my ICs!

Fingers crossed for all those still waiting to test xxx


----------



## Tolian

well i tested today and got a bfn. my af is due in 5-6 days time, so i'm hoping that i have tested to early. i dont have any symptoms anymore so i doubt its my month...but not out until the witch gets me. good luck all waiting to test, sorry to those who got bfn (i'll probably see you on the May thread) and congrats to those who got their bfp's.


----------



## Firedancer41

:bfp: for me this am!

Tolian, don't count yourself out just yet. I had no symptoms, and in fact thought AF was on her way because I was PMS-ey


----------



## poppielia

hey hun. can you put me down for april 27th please?
thanks x


----------



## SBB

Congrats Firedancer :D

I got my BFP too - nervous but AF due today and temp still up :D 

x x x


----------



## Firedancer41

SBB said:


> Congrats Firedancer :D
> 
> I got my BFP too - nervous but AF due today and temp still up :D
> 
> x x x


Congrats SBB!!:hugs:


----------



## Tolian

congrats firedancer and SBB!


----------



## naomicourt

Hi. I done an early pregnancy test this morning but, I will be doing a Clear Blue Digi one tomorrow, so could you put me down for the 21st please? Thanks xx


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations SBB & firedancer on your :bfp::bfp: :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh, that is such wonderful news Firedancer :happydance:. I am so happy for you!!! Gosh, you must be so excited!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Congrats SBB! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here.

Firedancer and SBB Congratulations on your :BFP: I am so excited for the both of you. Its an amazing journey so enjoy every minute.

To the girls who,s :witch: turned up, Hope you get your bean next month, i will be seeing you on the May testing threads of which there are many.

Moondancer - lots of people make the threads you will see there are about 4-5 for May already. Its just people,s preference on which one they join, all of em, or one or none.


----------



## naomicourt

I know I said I was going to wait until the 21st but, I just couldn't wait and got a :bfp: with clearblue digi. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

that's awesome congrats! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Naomi!!!


----------



## selina22

congrats too all :bfp:
:happydance:


----------



## honeybee28

yey more bfps!!!!! LOVE IT. Congrats.xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats on the :bfp:s!  I hope I get mine! 7 days to go until testing!


----------



## moxie08

Can you add me to the 26th, please? =)


----------



## tryforbaby2

B*tch came.....

Off to May....

Thanks Goddess for updating us lovely ladies! :flower:


----------



## BigPlans2010

Congrats to the :bfp: !!

AF due today and not here yet...


----------



## naomicourt

Ozzieshunni said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:s!  I hope I get mine! 7 days to go until testing!

Thanks, and good luck to you on testing day. :dust:


----------



## naomicourt

BigPlans2010 said:


> Congrats to the :bfp: !!
> 
> AF due today and not here yet...

Thank you. Wow, looks promising then. I hope you get your :bfp: You have been very good waiting. I have no patience. lol
:dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm out for april : ( FX'd for everyone!


----------



## Moondance

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE congrats to those who have got their :bfp:
I hope and pray that your beans are sticky ones!!!! 
*squirts sticking compound all over you all*



For all those that got attacked by the wicked :witch: (I hate that icon, coz the little fart tard looks so damn happy! Makes me wanna punch her!).... I send my biggest :hug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



AFM, I am still waiting. AF is due either tomorrow, Friday, or Saturday, so lets see how that plays out.... NORMALLY right before AF, I spend the week leading up to her, with bad depression, crying like a baby, constantly moody, and so far I've had none of it, I also usually get severe water retention (to the point sometimes of weighing an additional 4kg from fluid!!! :growlmad:)
None of that either. I've been fairly optomistic this week. I feel gungy right now, but who wouldn't? I'm sick! Constantly having sneezing fits, coughing fits, and my sinus is so clogged up I feel like death warmed up. 
I had a slight temp drop this morning, from 36.73 to 36.59, but I have heard temps are lower when you're mouth breathing, which I was forced to do last night, as my nose was so blocked up I couldn't breathe nasally. 
I honestly thought I'd wake up with some huge temperature, as I woke up covered in sweat, which is why I am thinking that mouth breathing may have affected it. 


Now I know this is a big ask, but what do people think of my chart??


----------



## goddess25

Naomi court Congratulations to you. I am excited for you. WOOHOO... the digis are awesome.

To everyone else whose AF appeared- :hugs: hope you have better luck next time.

Updated to here.


----------



## Firedancer41

Moondance, I think your chart looks GREAT!!! And quite different from the others. Fxed for you hun! And I LOVED the life story on the charting page heehee!


----------



## sahrene1978

Wow CONGRATS to all the :bfp: !!!! I want to be one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust:
all around!!!!!


Sahrene


----------



## Firedancer41

Please remove my BFP ..I am an idiot and read a + - test wrong....The 2 lines threw me and now I am just miserable. I think I'll be taking a few days away from BnB


----------



## goddess25

Fire dancer I am so sorry, what a blow. I can understand how you are feeling and i think your right to take a few days off. Let me know if I can do anything, i am on here every day to update this thread so if you need to rant i am here to listen. I meant to tell you that your pic on your posts is so beautiful.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm so bummed out to hear that firedancer :-( I always take a break from BnB when I'm hit with a negative.


----------



## naomicourt

Thank you moondance. Your chart looks really good. Looks as though you might of had an implantation dip at 7 dpo, and the cramping is a good sign. When are you going to test? 

:flower:


----------



## naomicourt

Firedancer, I am so sorry, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry, Firedancer!!! Sending you a huge hug right now.


----------



## Moondance

naomicourt said:


> Thank you moondance. Your chart looks really good. Looks as though you might of had an implantation dip at 7 dpo, and the cramping is a good sign. When are you going to test?
> 
> :flower:

I dunno but I am having spotting right now.... :cry:
Hoping its ONLY spotting and not periods coming, but periods are due tomorrow...


Mostly the signs that I look for right before AF, NONE have come (weepiness, moody, crying a lot, water retention), and the strange feelings in my breasts are so different than normal. I don't know what to think...
Right now I am SO darn tired!


Thinking I might lay in bed, pray its not AF coming, and watch McLeods Daughters.... coz I'm a geek!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Moondance!!


----------



## naomicourt

Moondance said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Thank you moondance. Your chart looks really good. Looks as though you might of had an implantation dip at 7 dpo, and the cramping is a good sign. When are you going to test?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I dunno but I am having spotting right now.... :cry:
> Hoping its ONLY spotting and not periods coming, but periods are due tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Mostly the signs that I look for right before AF, NONE have come (weepiness, moody, crying a lot, water retention), and the strange feelings in my breasts are so different than normal. I don't know what to think...
> Right now I am SO darn tired!
> 
> 
> Thinking I might lay in bed, pray its not AF coming, and watch McLeods Daughters.... coz I'm a geek!Click to expand...

I think spotting is quite common in early pregnancy so there is still hope hun. :hugs:

Lots of baby dust heading your way :dust:


----------



## Tilliepink

Nice too see all the BFPs!! I decided id test on the 27th instead of the 23rd if AF doesnt show. I tested way too many time last month and refuse to do that again, plus I have no symptoms this month had way more last cycle and got a BFN.


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay! I test on the 25th...... I have no signs of anything yet. AF should be here on friday..... has anyone had this? No signs do you think I could be BFP


----------



## Moorebetter

when do you think I should test?? im nervous


----------



## goddess25

updated.

Moorebetter if AF is due on Friday then you could test then, or wait a few extra days and test on the 25th like you planned.


----------



## buttercup3

AF for me - so no 2010 baby for us :(


----------



## Moorebetter

Well :( I think im starting my af cycle........ tmi: brownish dc..... like always, I think its coming


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: :-(


----------



## goddess25

Brown spotting at the time of your period can sometimes be implantation bleeding, but i think you know yourself.

updated.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for April 24th!


----------



## goddess25

done updated.


----------



## arches4roses

hey im a late joiner could you plz put me down for testing 2mra. af was meant to show today an so far shes a no show had some cramping on my lower left side but nothing like af cramps. and had 2 little streaks of blood im cm and brownish tnted cm 3 days ago so hopping that a good sign. srri if to tmi. congrats to all the bfp and srri to all who af has decided to visit.


----------



## Moondance

Pretty sure AF is probably coming later today, as this morning I had a massive temp drop.... 36.59 down to 36.21, which is only .06 above coverline. My usual chart seems to do the same thing.... sudden DROP ..... 
:(

No spotting today yet, but the temp drop makes me know that she's coming.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am out AF got me today. On to a 2011 Baby


----------



## Moondance

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am out AF got me today. On to a 2011 Baby

So sorry hon. I think AF got me today too. I don't have a full red "flow" yet, but its on its way, I can feel it.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry she is getting you as well Moondance. I just knew this was my month til a couple days ago and all my AF signs showed up but we did everything right this month so I thought. I am okay with it now as I had a pity party for myself the past 2 days. So this month only bbt, metformin and my prenatal vitamins. The stress of all this is about to due me in. :( Good luck with your next cycle as well


----------



## nybison1978

Goddess,

Please put me down for April 27, 2009. Praying for a 2011 baby.......


----------



## nybison1978

Wow looking at the statistics from this thread is pretty cool, per my dr, the average woman has a 10-15% chance to get pregant every month. This thread is right on par 180 TTC'rs 24 Pregnant. Interesting so far!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

nybison1978 said:


> Wow looking at the statistics from this thread is pretty cool, per my dr, the average woman has a 10-15% chance to get pregant every month. This thread is right on par 180 TTC'rs 24 Pregnant. Interesting so far!

I'm testing the 27th


----------



## Sumaspikey

I'm testing 23rd April xx


----------



## gingerwhinger

Could you put an angel by my name, our beany didnt stick


----------



## Flybee

I was suppose to test 23rd but couldnt wait - havent had any symptons and was convinced I was out this month, but I took a test and checked it and my god thought I could see a faint line coming out.... I called my DH to check and he could see it also!!! I then had to take 2 more tests and first responses automatically came up - MY GOD MY GOD :bfp: for me....

I still cant quite believe it!!! I am so excited and have a doctors appointment on Tuesday to confirm wow!!

:dust: to everyone and sorry if AF got you and congrats to the other BFP's


----------



## naomicourt

So sorry to hear that Gingerwinger. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats flybee!! :happydance:

when is your EDD??
:kiss:


----------



## Tolian

i'm out, the witch got me, roll on next month


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry Tolian :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Happy Earth Day everyone.

updated to here.

Quite a few with there AF showing up - ARRGH.. I agree Reedsgirl this TTC is about to do my head in too. Good Luck next month.

I have added all the new dates.

Gingerwhinger - I am so sorry for your loss, I know exactly how you are feeling. This has to be the worst month in awhile for losses. Huge hugs to you girl, I hope you get your sticky BFP very soon.

flybee- Congratulations on your BFP. Have a wonderful pregnacy. COngratulations again on earth day.


----------



## GinWelsh

Hello, new here but not new to ttc. I'm 16 dpo today (almost 2 days late). Tomorrow is my birthday and also the 1st anniversary of the day we found out my baby girl's heart had stopped. The 24th will be the anniv of the day of my d and c. Was really hoping for a bfp yesterday but only bfn's so far. BBT is still up though. I need buddies. I'm testing after I get home from the store today...my IC's haven't arrived yet. 

This was my first round of clomid. Does anyone know if that can delay your af? I know I ovulated 16 days ago...thought it was basically set in stone after ov. But I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## GinWelsh

And Ginger (I'm Ginger too) I am very sorry about your loss. I know how that feels as I've been pregnant 8 times and have 2 kids. We took the last one very hard. Still trying to get over this loss after a year. 
If you need someone to talk to I am here.


----------



## Flybee

thanks naomicourt, am very excited, it is my first so have no idea what to expect etc etc... congrats on your BFP also, my due date will be approx 31st dec 2010!!! when is ur EDD??


----------



## Isi Buttercup

GinWelsh said:


> Hello, new here but not new to ttc. I'm 16 dpo today (almost 2 days late). Tomorrow is my birthday and also the 1st anniversary of the day we found out my baby girl's heart had stopped. The 24th will be the anniv of the day of my d and c. Was really hoping for a bfp yesterday but only bfn's so far. BBT is still up though. I need buddies. I'm testing after I get home from the store today...my IC's haven't arrived yet.
> 
> This was my first round of clomid. Does anyone know if that can delay your af? I know I ovulated 16 days ago...thought it was basically set in stone after ov. But I'm not sure anymore.

So sorry about your loss Ginwelsh :hugs:. I pray for a :bfp: for you soon.

I'm 14 dpo and tested :bfn: today. My heart is really broken as I'd gotten my hopes up this cycle. :af: isn't here yet, but I hear the prenatals I'm on (Pregnacare Conception) can delay your period as well. I'm not charting so I don't know what my temps are like now.....

I'm horrible company today but I'd love to be your buddy......


----------



## GinWelsh

Awe thanks buttercup! I feel your pain. I just read that clomid can cause longer leuteal phase. I think that's a reason many are put on it. Maybe that will explain why I am late and getting bfn's. How about you? How long is your usual leutal phase? Are you on any meds?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I was on clomid last cycle, and it actually brought on my AF prematurely at 10 dpo (but I did hyper ovulate and had lots of fluid though). I decided to give it a rest this cycle (the clomid that is). Might not get back on it till June sometime (I pray I don't have to).

My normal LP is about 14 days (I think). I've never really charted or anything. I need to get me a thermometer next cycle :flower:


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry Ginger :hugs:

Congrats Flybee!

Sorry to all the :witch: got...


----------



## tara_ash

I am new to this website and the thread. This is my TTC Cycle #2 for baby #1.
AF is due on 25th. I dont feel anything different from any other month. Sore bbs and slight cramping. I sure this is not the month. I have not tested. Waiting for AF not to show up first. Good luck to all who are testing and Congrats to all BFP's.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Still no af or :bfp: for me x


----------



## GinWelsh

Well sounds like maybe you shouldn't take it. I know that can become dangerous. It's weird, I didn't have ANY symptoms from it until 3 or 4 dpo then it hit me like a ton of bricks. It drives me crazy that the side effects I have from it are straight up pregnancy symptoms. 

IF you aren't pregnant I would totally reccomend charting. I have skipped a few months and I was able to relax better but I kicked myself for it later. You learn a lot about yourself when you do that. It really is empowering.


----------



## goddess25

Gin Welsh I can be your buddy too.. I have been pregnant 3 times and I have 1 child so far. This is my first month temping and going to try OPKs not sure how that will work.

I work with 2 girls who are pregnant and the third i work with told us this morning she is 3 months along and its doing my head in... i have to admit i went to the bathroom for a wee cry.

Lets hope its us soon.
x


----------



## BigPlans2010

:witch: got me. Think I'm going to take a break, lose a couple of stone and get me a job in the city! See you in a few months/years.


----------



## goddess25

Big Plans sorry to hear that... good luck with your endeavours and hope we see you back on here with some more luck! Hope the time passes by for you!


----------



## goddess25

btw updated to here


----------



## rocksy2185

Well... It's only 9dpo, but I started getting all these symptoms... So, i took a Tesco cheapie... And got a little fat postive... 

So, I took a CBD...

And got...

A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry early days tho, so FX! 

Congrats Flybee, and :hugs: to the ones who got the witch :(:(

xx


----------



## goddess25

Rocksy 2185 Congratulations... I am so pleased for you there is nothing better than seeing that pee stick turn into a :BFP: its awesome. Have a great pregnancy.

updated to here.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

1 day late... im stressy, but could be :witch: argh time will tell x


----------



## Sumaspikey

Negative.....oh well, there's always next month! x


----------



## Jenren

Can you please put me down for 28th !!!


----------



## samantha.xo

BFP for me! Good luck to the rest of you ladies! lots of hugs and kisses to all of you xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay, congrats


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## goddess25

ok updated to here.

Jenren have added you to the testing schedule, sumaspikey I wont update the first page until AF appears or your BFN changes.

Samanthaxo- yay another BFP. COngratulations girl. SO very pleased for you!


----------



## goddess25

Samantha xo - I never had your original testing date so put you in to the 23rd April date.


----------



## Moorebetter

update! no af yet. Spotting has stopped... wasnt really anything much at all. I just hated to see it because it always means its coming for me. But im staying positive!!!! Heres to getting my BFP!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## goddess25

moorebetter glad the spotting has stopped good luck in getting that bfp... hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## naomicourt

Sumaspikey said:


> Negative.....oh well, there's always next month! x

Sorry hun. Loads of baby dust coming your way for your next cycle.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## naomicourt

samantha.xo said:


> BFP for me! Good luck to the rest of you ladies! lots of hugs and kisses to all of you xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations!!


----------



## palmtree123

Hey, I am new to this thread. Cycle #2 since implant removal and trying for baby #1. No idea of cycle lengths yet (got first AF 6-7weeks after removal) but trying and hoping for the best. Good luck to all those ttc x x x x


----------



## wanababy2love

I'm out! the witch got me


----------



## selina22

im out too witch got me this morning so gutted but onto next cycle cd1 today xx 
:dust: too all in the running x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

very faint ligt spotting this morning and very mild cramps , Possible faint positive on a dollar tree test. The very light spotting and very mild cramps are unusual for me for a start of af. So will tests again monday !


----------



## Sandie_Cali

[-o&lt;:bfp: For me last night but confirmed this morning again!!!! Good luck ladies :dust: 

I am so happy but so scared!!! I had two treatments of Albuterol for a respiratory infection and was on 3 days of antibiotics! :cry: Please pray for my little bean ... Stick little bean stick![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Sandie_Cali said:


> [-o&lt;:bfp: For me last night but confirmed this morning again!!!! Good luck ladies :dust:
> 
> I am so happy but so scared!!! I had two treatments of Albuterol for a respiratory infection and was on 3 days of antibiotics! :cry: Please pray for my little bean ... Stick little bean stick![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Congratulations and ill keep everything crossed for you its a sticky one xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz Sandie_Cali!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats to all the newly :bfp'd FX for super sticky beans


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well the evil :witch: is back guess the spotting was here coming ! the cramps are more intense now and bleeding more , So back to cycle day 1 ! gonna start temping, opking everything i can to make this happen!


----------



## cheekybint

Still BFNs here but still no AF..

Congratulations to those with their BFP :D


----------



## pjfunnybunny

:witch: got me today :-( 

Good luck those still waiting to test or for AF

:dust: to all 

PJ xx


----------



## goddess25

updated to here

Commiserations to all of you who got there AF... good luck next month! 

Sandie_cali congratulations woohoo - I am sure you will and your bean will be just fine.
Have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## momtoboys1

Congrats Sandie_Cali!!!! 

Good luck cheekybint my fx'd for you

No af for me and testing bfn, had some spotting yesterday
Not looking good for me, I think af is playing with me

Good luck to all of you still in the running :dust:
Not many April testers left to find out fx'd it's a :bfp: for everyone


----------



## momtoboys1

pjfunnybunny said:


> :witch: got me today :-(
> 
> Good luck those still waiting to test or for AF
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> PJ xx

So sorry PJ :hugs:
good luck next cycle, I'll most likely be joining you very soon :cry:


----------



## Cookie dough

Well she got me :cry:

Good luck to those still left to test :dust:


----------



## goddess25

updated.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

momtoboys1 said:


> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me today :-(
> 
> Good luck those still waiting to test or for AF
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> PJ xx
> 
> So sorry PJ :hugs:
> good luck next cycle, I'll most likely be joining you very soon :cry:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed you wont be (meant in the nice way obviously  )

:dust: 

xx


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ladies, I did get my bday bfp after all. Tested on the 25th which is the day after my bday and also day that AF is due and since she was a no show, I tested the ff day and got a very dark bfp line. It's true what some say: no symptoms is actually a good sign of being pg. A few days ago i posted that I dont have any sore BBs, no nausea, no metallic taste, etc. It just felt like AF was on her way but never came. I still dont feel pg now. FXd to everyone and hoping my lil bean sticks like glue. :)


----------



## cheekybint

I'm out :( AF finally arrived today


----------



## Moorebetter

af got me. dang it! 
CONGRATS TO THE OTHER LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mystique!

:hugs: Cheeky and Moorebetter


----------



## caro103

Mystique26 said:


> Hey ladies, I did get my bday bfp after all. Tested on the 25th which is the day after my bday and also day that AF is due and since she was a no show, I tested the ff day and got a very dark bfp line. It's true what some say: no symptoms is actually a good sign of being pg. A few days ago i posted that I dont have any sore BBs, no nausea, no metallic taste, etc. It just felt like AF was on her way but never came. I still dont feel pg now. FXd to everyone and hoping my lil bean sticks like glue. :)

Congratulations huni! :happydance: hoping I'll follow in a couple days but have a horrible feeling AF is on her way xxx


----------



## goddess25

ok updated girls...

Mystique Congratulations on your BFP, I am so happy for you.

Good Luck next month for you girls with AF and good luck to those still testing.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm testing tomorrow! eeeeeeeek! I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: I'm about 12 or 13DPO so I'm hoping! No AF symptoms!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi im out this month af came a day early on the 18th, not been able to temp this month as im getting over bronchitis so ive been on steriods and antibotics as well, good luck to all and well done to others with their bfp
thanks donna


----------



## momtoboys1

I am going to test when I get home, April is nearly over and I still don't know one way or the other.
I'm going crazy


----------



## goddess25

updated.


----------



## sconstance

Today, I got my BFP. I'm pretty excited as we have been working on this since end of last summer and went through a miscarriage over the winter. I'm hoping it sticks. I wish all of you the best. As for doing anything differently, I pretty much gave up this past month and didn't spend half a paycheck on pregnancy tests for once. I also went to Disney on vacation so maybe it was just the relaxing and insane roller coaster rides that helped. 
Early symptoms: sore boobies that continued to stay sore, getting up ridiculously early in the morning, wanting to eat Keilbasa (a craving with my last pregnancy) and pie


----------



## dragondrums

Congratulations scontance! H&H 9 months to you and hopefully I will be joining you in the first trimester soon!


----------



## Maybenextimex

Hi everyone, I was actually down for testing this month on the 1st, but af arrived. However - one whole cycle later, af due on 30th (though didn't want to put my name down for testing 
as it would be a double count!) I got a bfp yesterday at 10 dpo! 

Did anothere test this morning and line is still there! Yippee!!

:dust:


----------



## honeybee28

yey congrats to the bfps!!!
af due yesterday for me, tested and got a bfn. feel like she's about to appear at any time though!!


----------



## sunshine2010

AF got me today! On to the next cycle I go! Good luck to those still in the game! x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

AF due today, tested got a :bfn: Gonna wait a week and test again! Stay away :witch:


----------



## Tilliepink

Well I cant believe it but I got my :bfp: this morning. :happydance: And I honestly thought it was gonna be negative I did the mistake of buying a 3 pack on friday eventho I didnt want to test till today. Tested friday and of course :bfn: then tested again on sunday :bfn: So I was just testng this morning bc I had one other test and low and behold. Its very faint tho so... But :bfp: none the least.


----------



## honeybee28

congrats tille!!! yey!!

ozzieshunni, you are in the same situ as me. fx for us both!!


----------



## hjh_1987

I was booked in for the 6th and AF arrived. According to FF i have ovulated already and my lp was only 7 days last month so should be due tomorrow, so could i be put down for 30th...gives it a few days before testing :)


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations to all that have got their BFP 

:hugs: to those that haven't and I will see you on the May thread.


----------



## Ley

Congrats to all the bfp's!
Sorry to all the af's :(

I wish I could join either group. I'm stuck in limbo right now, No af but no BFP either. I do have cramps though so I think the witch will be greeting me soon.


----------



## honeybee28

same as me ley - how late are you? fx you get your bfp very soon!!


----------



## dragondrums

Hi I am still in limbo as well, cd45 and I am 13 days late but still testing bfn though I do think I might be starting to see something. Hope we all get are :bfp: soon!


----------



## goddess25

ok girls updated, am very excited to see I am updating another 3 BFPs and hopefully some more this week before the month ends. Congratulations to Sconstance, maybenexttimex and Tilliepink have a wonderful H&H 9 months, I am so excited for you guys. 

Sunshine2010 i hope you get that BFP for your Jan/Feb babe. Good Luck.

Good Luck for all of you waiting to test it sounds like there are alot of you out there with late menses so here's hoping. 

updated to here.


----------



## momtoboys1

Yup I am still here, 5days late for af and testing bfn.
I'm going to end up in the may thread at this rate.
I just want an answer in the next 24hrs either way!


----------



## parkgirl

No AF but :bfn: Going to wait a few more days to see what happens. 

Congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to those the witch got.


----------



## Tilliepink

Thanx girls.
Hope all of you that are waiting for an answer get it soon!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No AF, no :bfp: Yay for limbo!


----------



## honeybee28

Im out.x


----------



## hjh_1987

Ok...I thought that i would be due AF tomorrow (according to FF) however it is now saying i haven't ovulated yet....So i guess you can take me out of the 30th (SORRY!), i guess it will be on to the May testing now.

Could any of you have a look at my chart and let me know what u think.
Thanks x


----------



## nybison1978

I am out. Beta came back negative. I stopped the progesterone last night. Af should be here any day now.


----------



## Jacksie

Could you please tell me what you think??

I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.

Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!


----------



## momtoboys1

I'm out, mark me down for af.
ah well always next cycle


----------



## foxyloxy28

Think I'm down for today - I'm in limbo! No idea what is going on with me. Think I've probably ov'd 5 days later than FF suggests! Who knows! Will update either way as soon as my body starts playing ball!

Sorry to those ladies with AF
Congrats to all the BFPs :D


----------



## Loren

sorry i forgot to update u i got af 2 days erly :( congrats to the girls with bfp and :hugs: to those with af xxxxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Jacksie said:


> Could you please tell me what you think??
> 
> I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.
> 
> Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!

Your symptoms sound great! creamy discharge may be a good sign and definitely hotflashes is one too!

Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## parkgirl

I'm out. :witch: got me this morning. FX for those left!


----------



## caro103

Aww so sorry parkgirl! :hugs: hopefully next month is your month!

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: parkgirl


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi, Im out this month, AF came this morning just as i was about to pee in a cup.
Congrats to all of you with a BFP & BabyDust to everyone else that missed out.


----------



## Kalysia

:witch: finally got me. Better luck, next month. Fingers crossed! ^_^!


----------



## bestestmummy

OMG April thread nearly ova still no :bfp: OR AF!!!!

Thought I would at least have one! cd39 now :cry: dnt kno DPO! xx


----------



## JLove84

April was not my lucky month. AF got me again. On to may!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Please could you add a :bfp: next to mine please, got my clearblue digi this morning.


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.

Wow lots of girls with there AF arrivals. Sorry to hear that but good luck next month.

Baronessgogo woohoo... Congratulations on your BFP.. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

2 days late still waiting for AF. No :bfp:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

No AF day 3 being late and :bfn: this morning.

Just a bit deflated and I know that this is only month 3 of ttc, but time really is not on my side

:dust: to all


----------



## foxyloxy28

AF for me.... on to cycle #10 

Good luck to those still to test :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Still waiting to test. Will test tomorrow or saturday. Ill make sure to update.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Baronessgogo said:


> Please could you add a :bfp: next to mine please, got my clearblue digi this morning.

Congrats!:happydance: 

Of course, any symptoms?? Im waiting until I finish these 18 high temps to test. 1 day to go!:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

updated.


----------



## runnergrl

BFN for me... sorry i am late to post.. have been waiting on AF... Still waiting.. Im on CD 36..:shrug: but I know im not pg:nope:


----------



## Helly

Sorry girls AF got me :(


----------



## goddess25

Helly sorry the witch turned up. Runnergirl the same thing happened to me this month, i had a really long cycle, it was a pain. Hope Af turns up soon so you can move onto the next cycle.

Updated.


----------



## JaymeeBee

I forgot to update my thing on here...AF got me on the 14th of April (Two days late)


----------



## goddess25

will update it now.. sorry and good luck next month.


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Jaymee. Here's hoping this month is YOUR month for a :bfp:!!!



:dust:


----------



## caro103

Hi, AF got me :(

Hope theres still some BFP left out there! xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm still waiting!


----------



## goddess25

updated


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF got me too! Spotting today, full force tomorrow!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm still waiting!

:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still waiting! Daring not to hope!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi ladies,

I got my bfp this morning! Good luck to everyone still waiting! And those who are onto next month. congratulations to all those with their bfp's too x x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

LuckyStarr said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! Good luck to everyone still waiting! And those who are onto next month. congratulations to all those with their bfp's too x x

Congrats hun! :happydance: Have a H&H pregnancy!:thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations hun. I am so pleased for you. Have a wonderful 9 months.


----------



## goddess25

updated to here.

I hope everyone else that has not posted yet, do so soon with some more good news.


----------



## pinkneon

:bfp: for me! Very very very faint and still got to get it confirmed by doctor but there is definately a second line!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm still waiting! AF is now officially 7 days late! Calling the doc tomorrow!


----------



## giggles.

LuckyStarr said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my bfp this morning! Good luck to everyone still waiting! And those who are onto next month. congratulations to all those with their bfp's too x x

Congratulations LuckyStarr!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Thanks everyone, see you all on the other side! very very soon I am sure x xx x


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Pinkneon!


----------



## goddess25

ok updated. Pink Neon Congratulations, that is so exciting.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Doctor day!


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations PinkNeon! :hugs:

Good luck at the Dr's Ozzieshunni! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## dragondrums

Just thought I would update that I am still waiting and have a doctors appointment on thursday, so fx'd he can tell me some good news!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had my doctor's appointment today and she said that she wants me to bring a urine sample on Monday to test if AF hasn't shown up! fx'd!


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed for all you girls still waiting on AF or there BFPs.... hope you all get some good results at your Gp.


----------

